# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Pourquoi je n'aime plus Canard PC

## GlopTurtle

C'est triste, au secours, je n'aime plus Canard PC, est-ce grave ?

J'étais fan depuis le premier numéro, puis pour d'obscures raisons (addictologie sévère aux substances narcotiques et divers vacances dans de sombres hopitaux psychiatriques) j'achète il y a deux jours le dernier numéro parut en kiosque... pour vous dire que je n'étais plus trop à jour car à l'époque le Canard était encore hebdomadaire, maintenant il est bi mensuel, mais no problemos je me dis même "chouette, ce sera probablement mieux peaufiné !'".

J'ouvre je feuillette, miam une bonne couverture de l'ensemble de l'actualité PC, moults guides, de la bonne news matos toussa toussa... Mais !!!! Horreur, consternation !!!! Je me mis à lire le contenu, et là un nombre incroyable d'insultes grasses et autres news totalement bidons me brulent horriblement les yeux. Mais.. mais !!! Que s'est il passé ? C'est impossible !

Non franchement je ne reconnais plus le Canard que j'aimais tant, c'est le cauchemar, le contenu ressemble au style amateur des magasines de JV qu'on pouvait lire au lycée, bref, mal écrit, du parti pris en veux tu en voilà, des tournures lourdingues, du débile dégoulinant de niaiserie absurde, le tout est totalement illisible, sans parler des petites phrases en tete de page qui faisaient marrer les copains qui sont maintenant tout juste bonnes maintenant à faire rire mon petit cousin en 6ème.

Pire encore, j'entame la rubrique concernant Devos qui en fait se résume à un texte d'insultes libres et totalement gratuites, comme ça, pour faire rire aussi ? En quelques mots : "gros mort suant", l'hécatombe. Ben merde alors, dire que d'autres dans cette rubrique avaient su me faire acheter des bouquins, que j'avais apprécié (merci) mais lire un article où le rédacteur explique qu'il n'est pas capable de comprendre le texte et insulter un artiste reconnu, comme ça, simplement parce qu'il en avait envie... euh ! Oui à la liberté du Canard, mais si c'est pour lire, encore une fois, des conneries énormes comme celles là, pour ma part je dis stop.

Donc pour la première fois de ma vie, j'ai déchiré et jetté ce Canard devenu un véritable scandale, ouais, pour de vrai cette fois ci.

Mouais... non mais j'espère que le style va se redresser, changez les chapelets d'injures racistes et infantiles et lourdingues pour le style "old school de chez le bon vieux Joy' de la bonne époque" que j'aimais tant et qu'avait relancé le canard et qui avait parfois provoqué des fous rires dans le métro, comme ça... car avec ce que j'ai lu (était-ce peut être un simple cauchemar ?) je suis faché pour de bon et c'est sûr, c'est la dernière fois que je soulage ma bourse (hum) de quelques euros pour un tel scandale.

Heureusement que Couly dessine encore pour le Canard et les petites phrases connes de la rubrique Matos. Ouf. Mais c'est triste, maintenant je ne sais plus quoi acheter comme mag'.  ::mellow::

----------


## ElGato

Barbara, quelle connerie la vieillesse.


Ouais, euh sinon en cherchant "aigri" dans le moteur de recherhce tu tomberas sur plusieurs topics similaires où tout a déjà été débattu en long en large. Et parce que tu as malgré tout le bon goût d'aimer Couly, je me permets d'attirer ton attention sur ses strips de mercredi, dispo sur le site pour 0€ seulement. 
Pour l'instant.

----------


## Goji

> changez les chapelets d'injures racistes et infantiles et lourdingues


Je veux bien un exemple concret car étant assez succeptible concernant ce genre "d'humour", je n'ai jamais particulièrement tiqué à ce propos sur un article de canard PC. Oh, il y a bien ce (je déforme sans doute, je ne l'ai pas apprise par coeur...) "les asiatiques sont retors et pervers, c'est bien connu" qui m'a fait plisser le front, mais pas plus, et il date.
Le reste t'appartient, mais je suis assez étonné par cette acusation.

----------


## Pelomar

Et sinon, achète plusieurs numéros pour te forger un vrai avis. Parce que là j'ai sévèrement l'impression que tu l'avais pas lu depuis des plombes, que t'en a acheté un seul, que t'as été choqué par deux trois insultes grasses (qu'il y avait dejà a l'époque de l'hebdomadaire) que tu t'es énervé tout seul en décrétant que Canard PC c'était devenu de la grosse merde.

Alors reviens dans un mois en ayant lu deux autres numéros, pis on verra.

----------


## GlopTurtle

Ouais, je ne me fais aucune illusion, le style dans les magasines ça va, ca vient, et puis un jour c'est plus ça du tout, pendant que d'autres découvrent un super mag de leur coté. J'ai p'tet vieilli qui sait, mais quand je ressors les premiers numéros de CPC, dans des moments de nostalgie, ben j'avoue que je me marre encore. Après je reconnais que les sujets sont bien en phase avec l'actualité, je découvre des trucs, mais j'arrive plus à lire le style, y'a trop d'insultes grasses à chaque détour de ligne, c'était pas comme ça avant (le truc classique je sais). Bon bon, enfin voilà je voulais juste le dire quand même, puisque fan du premier numéro, et je bossais dans une boite de jeux en ligne et pour nous à l'époque CPC était l'incontournable de la semaine, même le bosse me piquait le journal c'est dire, donc je me casse la gueule d'une sacré hauteur en découvrant ce dernier numéro.

Sinon ouais Couly je suis super fan, j'espère qu'un jour sortira un recueil de toutes ses BD dans Joy et CPC, j'achète, car pour ça y'a pas de problèmes, je me marre à chaque fois.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Mais c'est triste, maintenant je ne sais plus quoi acheter comme mag'.


PC Jeux.

----------


## Jolaventur

> PC Jeux.


mais il est fou 

dans le minable Joystick c'est un peu mieux

----------


## GlopTurtle

Je vais quand même acheter le prochain en février et je verrais bien, en espérant que mes craintes ne se confirme pas trop, sinon ce la voudra dire que je suis définitivement devenu trop vieux pour ces conneries.

----------


## Maxwell

En tout cas j'ai remarqué un truc, dés qu'il y en a qui vient se plaindre du canard, il se fait descendre. Il est aigri, il a rien compris, il est trop con, etc...

C'est son droit d'avoir perdu le gout, et c'est honorable de venir ici le faire savoir et en discuter. Et c'est pas non plus comme si il avait fait un post de 3 lignes en majusules ou il insulte le mag'...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> En tout cas j'ai remarqué un truc, dés qu'il y en a qui vient se plaindre du canard, il se fait descendre. Il est aigri, il a rien compris, il est trop con, etc...
> 
> C'est son droit d'avoir perdu le gout, et c'est honorable de venir ici le faire savoir et en discuter. Et c'est pas non plus comme si il avait fait un post de 3 lignes en majusules ou il insulte le mag'...


Et où il dit qu'il se désabonne parce qu'il a été kické de TF2  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> En tout cas j'ai remarqué un truc, dés qu'il y en a qui vient se plaindre du canard, il se fait descendre. Il est aigri, il a rien compris, il est trop con, etc...
> 
> C'est son droit d'avoir perdu le gout, et c'est honorable de venir ici le faire savoir et en discuter. Et c'est pas non plus comme si il avait fait un post de 3 lignes en majusules ou il insulte le mag'...


Personne l'a descendu, perso je lui ai juste demandé d'acheter les deux prochains, histoire de se forger un avis définitif.

Si après ca il aime toujours pas, et ben c'est dommage mais c'est son choix, on va pas non plus l'insulter pour ça.

Et sinon maxou je te trouve un peu osé de venir dans une discussion comme ca sachant que t'as jamais acheté CPC de ta vie  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Nan mais il parlait de El Gato, mais il n'a pas dû bien le comprendre... En tout cas, moi je ne l'ai pas lu de la même manière que Max.

----------


## Maxwell

> Et sinon maxou je te trouve un peu osé de venir dans une discussion comme ca sachant que t'as jamais acheté CPC de ta vie


Faux, jeune ingrat.

----------


## Pelomar

Le peuple demande des preuves !

----------


## Marty

> Le peuple demande des preuves !


Il voulait juste dire "Pelo veut des preuves !" mais il s'emporte vite ce petit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

L'etat, c'est moi !

----------


## Ragondin

t'as le melon a cause de ton blog toi !

----------


## KikujiroTM

> t'as le melon a cause de ton blog toi !


Moi j'aime pas Ragondin il fait des vannes trop grasses.

----------


## Pelomar

Pour recentrer le sujet, moi j'aime bien Canard PC.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Pour recentrer le sujet, moi j'aime bien Canard PC.


Bonne idée, on a qu'à faire un vote.

-J'aime CPC
-J'aime pas CPC
-Je connais pas.

----------


## sissi

Le lectorat se barre???

vendez vos actions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Castor

> Pour recentrer le sujet, moi j'aime bien Canard PC.


On l'avait compris au ton des phrases de ta réponse hein  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est limite si tu le prends pas pour un abruti.

----------


## Jahwel

Moi j'ai jamais acheté CPC  ::ninja::

----------


## leroliste

Personnellement je trouve que le canard mûri petit à petit.

Bonne chance dans ta quête d'un nouveau mag, je suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi, bien sur, mais comme dirait l'autre (et quelques lignes plus haut):

"Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous, mais je me battrais pour que vous ayez le droit de le dire".

Par exemple, c'est une des choses que j'aime chez cpc, on a le droit d'etre con, intelligent, lourd ou leger, peu importe, on est les bienvenus.

Les rédacteurs ont peut etre beaucoup de défauts (tu en cites certains, discutables mais bon, pourquoi pas), mais ils ont cette qualité que tu ne retrouveras dans aucun autre mag':

Ils sont libres, et ça, c'est la classe, parce que ça nous rend libre, nous aussi (et toi aussi d'ailleurs). :B):

----------


## korben

> Pire encore, j'entame la rubrique concernant Devos qui en fait se résume à un texte d'insultes libres et totalement gratuites, comme ça, pour faire rire aussi ? En quelques mots : "gros mort suant", l'hécatombe.


Ouaip...j'ai pensé la même chose...Gringo y est allé trop fort à mon avis. Qu'il aime pas Devos, soit, qu'il aime pas le livre c'est son droit, mais là, ça tape dans l'insulte gratos et le vulgaire...
Alors, oui sur CPC on est libre, on est con et on le revendique, mais faudrait songer à pas cramer des règles simples de bienséance...

Je sais pas, peut-être c'est parce-que je vais sur la trentaine et que petit à petit le lectorat évolue et la ligne éditoriale avec...Enfin quand je lis les "vieux" de l'équipe, je reconnais souvent le style d'antan...Les nouveaux apportent chacun leur style auquels j'adhère ou pas, et je n'adhère pas du tout au style de Gringo sur ce papier culture...t'en as fait d'autre Gringo, de bien meilleure qualité...Enfin c'est que mon avis de vieux lecteur de mag de JV.

Mais revenons à Devos et son champ lexical :
- "J'opterai finalement pour le livre du gros mort"
- "du genre grosse et dégoulinante de sueur"
- "Jabba The Hut"
- " des livres, il en a fait des tas gros comme lui"
- " c'est qui le plus fort entre Raymond Devos, Guy Carlier et un brontausaure géant ?"

Personnellement en lisant ça, je me suis dit "c'est grave". Un manque de respect et de tolérance évident. Ils t'ont fait quoi les gros qui suent Gringo ? Que t'aime pas Devos, aucun souci, mais faut se calmer sur les gros. Quoi ? tu t'es fait écrasé par un gros à l'école quand t'étais petit ? Ca te permet pas d'insulter tous les autres de cette façon...la prochaine fois ça sera quoi ? les noirs, les grosses ou les sidaïques ?
C'est la premiere fois que je me fais ce genre de remarque en lisant un CPC...

On peut déconner, tomber bien bas dans le potache voir encore plus bas, mais CPC c'est pas cet article...c'est dommage. ::|: 
a+

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'était pas simplement du private joke pour Boulon?

----------


## ToasT

Je crois que tu te cantonnes à quelques blagues qui sont apparemment mal passées chez toi. Comme Pelomar, je te suggère d'acheter les prochains, voir si ça te plait toujours autant pas. (Si ça te déplaît toujours, quoi).

Bon c'est bien de venir argumenter, et je t'en félicite, mais ici tu ne vas attirer que les trolls. Comprends que tu n'auras que les défenseurs de la cause, les détracteurs étant partis ou refusant de prendre position.

En bref, ben ... C'est cool. Mais Devos est quand même un gros mort ex-suant. Moi je l'aime pas, et j'ai jamais fait chier ceux qui aiment. Tu sais, les goûts, les couleurs toussa. Moi ça m'a fait rire cet article sur Devos. D'ailleurs si tu le lis bien, c'est plus une rubrique sur un cadeau de Noël, et le rédacteur qui n'avait rien d'autre à commenter.

----------


## Pelomar

> Comme Pelomar,


Tu le pense vraiment ?  ::wub::

----------


## korben

> C'était pas simplement du private joke pour Boulon?


On peut pas écrire un article insultant sur les gros comme ça sous couvert d'une private joke...Y'a pas que Boulon qui lit CPC...




> Comme Pelomar, je te suggère d'acheter les prochains, voir si ça te plait toujours autant pas.


Moi j'en ai lu des CPC, on va dire que je l'ai acheté chaque semaine jusqu'à ce qu'il passe bimensuel en gros. Et j'ai jamais eu ce genre de réaction fasse à un article...c'est le premier.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> On peut pas écrire un article insultant sur les gros comme ça sous couvert d'une private joke...Y'a pas que Boulon qui lit CPC...


Bah je disais ça comme ça, c'est peut-être ça, peut-être pas, mais même si je n'apprécie pas certaines blagues ou private joke, bah ça me ferait encore plus chier s'ils passaient dans l'abstinance.

----------


## ToasT

> Tu le pense vraiment ?


Ouaipe 


@ Korben : Justement. On a le droit de faire une coquille de mauvais gout de temps en temps. Tout le monde se tape un bide dans sa vie, non ?

----------


## Guest

> Ouaipe 
> 
> 
> @ Korben : Justement. On a le droit de faire une coquille de mauvais gout de temps en temps. Tout le monde se tape un bide dans sa vie, non ?


Ah bon ?  ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

C'est marrant, mais je m'attendais a un truc dans ce genre...
Quel être imprévisible ce Oni  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest

> C'est marrant, mais je m'attendais a un truc dans ce genre...
> Quel être imprévisible ce Oni


C'est parce que t'es un fan inconditionnel, tu commences à me connaître !

----------


## korben

> Bah je disais ça comme ça, c'est peut-être ça, peut-être pas, mais même si je n'apprécie pas certaines blagues ou private joke, bah ça me ferait encore plus chier s'ils passaient dans l'abstinance.


"passer dans l'abstinance" doit être une expression wallone car je n'ai pas vraiment compris...enfin si je pense avoir compris le sens au moins et j'y répondrais :

Oui et non, ça me semble pas plus excusable que ça soit une private joke ou que ça n'en soit pas...car comme je le disais, y'a pas que Boulon (qui est enveloppé semble-t'il mais j'ai pas été vérifié) qui lit CPC...y'a plein d'autres gros qui ont pu se sentir violentés...




> @ Korben : Justement. On a le droit de faire une coquille de mauvais gout de temps en temps. Tout le monde se tape un bide dans sa vie, non ?


Ah oui tout à fait, tout le monde foire un jour ou l'autre, et j'espère que c'est la premiere ( ou presque ) et la dernière fois...
Je trouve en tout cas que c'est bien de mettre ça à jour (et de le reconnaitre serait encore mieux même si j'y crois pas franchement).

----------


## ToasT

> Ah oui tout à fait, tout le monde foire un jour ou l'autre, et j'espère que c'est la premiere ( ou presque ) et la dernière fois...
> Je trouve en tout cas que c'est bien de mettre ça à jour (et de le reconnaitre serait encore mieux même si j'y crois pas franchement).


Y a personne de la rédac la.

----------


## korben

> Y a personne de la rédac la.


Je me doute bien...quoique c'est des bons geek aussi, doivent pas être bien loin  :;): 
Je demande pas des excuses publics hein, juste qu'ils sachent que certains ont pu vraiment mal prendre ce Papier.
D'ailleurs ce sentiment a pu s'étendre aux "non-enveloppés" (dont je fais partie), j'aurais réagi pareil si ça avait concerné une origine ou une maladie comme je le disais plus haut...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> "passer dans l'abstinance" doit être une expression wallone car je n'ai pas vraiment compris...enfin si je pense avoir compris le sens au moins et j'y répondrais :
> 
> Oui et non, ça me semble pas plus excusable que ça soit une private joke ou que ça n'en soit pas...car comme je le disais, y'a pas que Boulon (qui est enveloppé semble-t'il mais j'ai pas été vérifié) qui lit CPC...y'a plein d'autres gros qui ont pu se sentir violentés...



Bah alors, comment on détermine la liberté?

----------


## Pelomar

> Je me doute bien...quoique c'est des bons geek aussi, doivent pas être bien loin 
> Je demande pas des excuses publics hein, juste qu'ils sachent que certains ont pu vraiment mal prendre ce Papier.
> D'ailleurs ce sentiment a pu s'étendre aux "non-enveloppés" (dont je fais partie), j'aurais réagi pareil si ça avait concerné une origine ou une maladie comme je le disais plus haut...


Ok mais dans ce cas là, on rigole de plus rien du tout carrément. Et on parle pas trop de mahomet, d'ailleurs Couly devrait faire gaffe dans ses dessins.

Je suis d'accord que le PQ de gringo était pas un monuement de finesse, mais de là a dire que c'est pas gentil de chambrer les gros...















Ils ont qu'a faire du sport, merde.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ils ont qu'a faire du sport, merde.



Déjà commencer par mettre du déo...

----------


## korben

> Bah alors, comment on détermine la liberté?


CPC est libre d'écrire ce qu'il veut autant que je suis libre de pas adhérer. c'est pas un souci de liberté mais de respect. cf ce que je réponds à Pelo.




> Ok mais dans ce cas là, on rigole de plus rien du tout carrément. Et on parle pas trop de mahomet, d'ailleurs Couly devrait faire gaffe dans ses dessins.
> 
> Je suis d'accord que le PQ de gringo était pas un monuement de finesse, mais de là a dire que c'est pas gentil de chambrer les gros...
> 
> Ils ont qu'a faire du sport, merde.


Ouais, chambrer les gros c'est pas vraiment ce qui me fait peur. Mais pour moi cet article dépasse un poil la catégorie "chambrage". Question de sensibilités surement...







Bon et puis merde, vous m'avez saoulés tous les deux, rdv sur TF2, on va s'expliquer  !!!  :;): .

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Bon et puis merde, vous m'avez saoulés tous les deux, rdv sur TF2, on va s'expliquer  !!! .



Tu veux être doublement saoulé?  :;):

----------


## korben

> Tu veux être doublement saoulé?


Faut voir  :;):

----------


## PolluXxX

> Donc pour la première fois de ma vie, j'ai déchiré et jetté ce Canard devenu un véritable scandale, ouais, pour de vrai cette fois ci.


Si tu achètes celui de février, n'hésite pas à me l'envoyer par la poste après l'avoir lu, au lieu de le déchirer!
Tu comprendras que la générosité fait passer la mauvaise humeur!
Et que moi, gagner 4€, je suis jamais contre!

----------


## Snowman

C'est vrai que sur Devos, j'ai trouvé les vannes un peu limites.

Aura t-on les mêmes sur Carlos ?

----------


## Castor

> Comprends que tu n'auras que les défenseurs de la cause, les détracteurs étant partis ou refusant de prendre position.


Teut teut teut, je suis bien resté moi. Et c'est pas pour faire bien devant les copains, monsieur B.

C'est juste pas la première fois que certains articles du papier culture sont anti-culturels.

----------


## Pelomar

Bah, il a le droit de pas aimer.
C'est plutôt la forme qui est contestable.

----------


## PolluXxX

Bon, à part ça, c'est vrai que l'article sur Devos était un peu trop...trash.

Avoir une très grande liberté d'écrire est une chose, mais le respect est la dernière liberté de ceux qui ne sont plus là pour se défendre.

 Si vous considérez que ma phrase ne veut rien dire, c'pas grave, l'important est que je me comprenne  ::ninja::

----------


## Castor

C'est vrai que le monsieur étant mort, il n'y a pas de risque de se retrouver avec un avocat au cul.

----------


## Azel

Damned, je suis un etre insensible, j'ai pas ete choqué par le papier sur devos....
...bon bah comme on dit chez moi, tant pis.
Par contre si on pouvait ajouter des blagues sur des bébés morts ça serai pas mal aussi.

----------


## Snowman

C'est pas être choqué, c'est juste que bon c'était un peu facile et superficielle...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Et où il dit qu'il se désabonne parce qu'il a été kické de TF2


On doit être les 2 seuls à s'en rappeler  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ou nous sommes juste ignorés  ::cry::

----------


## helldraco

> CPC est libre d'écrire ce qu'il veut autant que je suis libre de pas adhérer. c'est pas un souci de liberté mais de respect. cf ce que je réponds à Pelo.


Ste blague ... "je respecte ta liberté mais ferme ta gueule, j'aime pas ce que tu dis" ... 

Conversation marrante , abdelkader et roger (tant qu'à faire dans le cliché)

AK-Il est bon de vivre dans une époque où nous les arabes, sommes traités de façon équitable, comme les homosexuels, les handicapés ... vive l'égalité \o/

Ro-Rhaaa fermes la, j'aime pas les paydays, les bougnoules et les déchets humains, je te raconte pas ce que j'aime, alors respecte mes opinions et tais toi

AK-oui pardon, excusez moi monsieur, je respecte votre opinion, pardonnez moi de vous avoir imposé ma vision des choses .

Conclusion : c'est beau comment la liberté et le respect sont sorti à tour de bras pour justifier l'acceptation forcée de SON opinion personnelle ...  ::rolleyes:: 

Jsuis un peu sec (c'est pas une attaque personnelle au fait, je rebondis juste), c'est vrai, mais venir faire la leçon "faut pas se moquer des gros", ça me fait l'effet suivant 

-carlos,c'est vraiment un gros con
-t'es raciste anti gros ???
-WTF ???
-Tu te moques pas des gros, ils sont comme nous !!!
-mais c'est juste un mec que je peux pas encadrer, c'est quoi ce délire ?
-C'est pas un mec c'est un gros et t'as pas le droit de te foutre de sa gueule sale raciste !!! Toute façon j'étais sûr que t'aimais pas les juifs, et les malades du sida c'est pas de leurs fautes, c'est pas tous des paydays espèce de  salop !!
-omagade, c'est sûr je suis un gros con, merci de m'avoir montrer ce que c'est ...

(je dis pas que c'est toi dans cet exemple hein  :;): , mais si on continue dans cette lancée, dans 5 ans ça sera une situation banale )

Comme disait boulon, à propos de divers vannes sur la mort de carlos et sur le "on peut rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde", il disait donc "on devrait créer un point tellement ça ne veut plus rien dire" ... c'est pourtant cette phrase qui marque un tournant dans la société "moderne" : interdiction de dire quoi que ce soit , c'est ça le respect des autres qui sont pareils que nous dans leurs différences ... on se demande qui c'est qui voit le plus les différences  ::|: 

Tiens, un truc encore plus con, pour souligner l'absurdité de cette situation, si tu me réponds, c'est pas bien, tu me choqueras, et faut respecter ma liberté de dire ce que je veux (même si t'es pas d'accord ... et y'a intérêt, j'ai forcé le trait exprès ^^) ... 

La liberté, le respect, toussa, c'est bien de les invoquer, mais faudrait voir à les appliquer à soi même (utopique), donc pour l'OP pas content, va lire ailleurs \o/, et pour toi, ben ne lis pas le passage que t'aimes pas \o/, et respectez le travail des autres \o/ 

Fin du post relou qui souligne l'incohérence de certains propos (cailloux, toujours partant pour de la philo de comptoir  ::ninja:: ) .

PS: on dit sidéen, pas sidaïque (je sais pas si c'est vraiment vrai l'origine de ce néologisme, mais ça ferait chier de passer postérité à une de ses inventions ...)

----------


## O.Boulon

Je dirais peu de choses parce qu'il est tard.

On continuera à se moquer de tout le monde, souvent méchamment, en particulier des morts parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas répondre et que ça nous arrange parce qu'on est très lâche.
Les gros, faut mieux se méfier, ils peuvent s'asseoir sur votre tête.
Les gros morts, ça va.

Mais, effectivement, plus t'es trash, plus il faut y mettre la manière. Je me rappelle plus de son PQ, mais il se peut qu'il ait raté son effet. Rien rater, ça n'arrive qu'à ceux qui ne tentent rien.

Et si ça peut consoler les fans de Devos qui veulent la tête de mon bien-aimé mexicain, je tiens à préciser que ce PQ l'a mis très mal avec sa mère qui lui avait offert le fameux livre.
Bien fait.

----------


## korben

> La liberté, le respect, toussa, c'est bien de les invoquer, mais faudrait voir à les appliquer à soi même (utopique), donc pour l'OP pas content, va lire ailleurs \o/, et pour toi, ben ne lis pas le passage que t'aimes pas \o/, et respectez le travail des autres \o/ 
> [...]
> PS: on dit sidéen, pas sidaïque (je sais pas si c'est vraiment vrai l'origine de ce néologisme, mais ça ferait chier de passer postérité à une de ses inventions ...)


Euh...bon alors tout d'abord, j'ai rien compris où tu voulais en venir...
Mais appliquer la liberté et le respect à soi même ? ou tu vois que les gens le font pas ici ? j'avais l'impression que chacun respectait l'opinion de l'autre et le respectait...on échangeait juste des points de vue...je pense que tu vas un peu trop loin dans ta démarche...

Il me semble que sidaïque est communément accepté...




> Je dirais peu de choses parce qu'il est tard.
> 
> On continuera à se moquer de tout le monde, souvent méchamment, en particulier des morts parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas répondre et que ça nous arrange parce qu'on est très lâche.
> Les gros, faut mieux se méfier, ils peuvent s'asseoir sur votre tête.
> Les gros morts, ça va.
> 
> Mais, effectivement, plus t'es trash, plus il faut y mettre la manière. Je me rappelle plus de son PQ, mais il se peut qu'il ait raté son effet. Rien rater, ça n'arrive qu'à ceux qui ne tentent rien.
> 
> Et si ça peut consoler les fans de Devos qui veulent la tête de mon bien-aimé mexicain, je tiens à préciser que ce PQ l'a mis très mal avec sa mère qui lui avait offert le fameux livre.
> Bien fait.


Effectivement je pense qu'il a raté son effet mais "Rien rater ça n'arrive qu'à ceux qui ne tentent rien", on est d'accord...

Bise à sa mère  :;):

----------


## Jahwel

> Il me semble que sidaïque est communément accepté...


Non c'est bien sidéen, sidaïque c'est pas beau et c'est pas français...

:mec qui aime faire des posts sans réel intêret:

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais, d'ailleurs, à CpC, ils se ratent tout le temps dès qu'il s'agit de faire des blagues sur les Polonais  ::(: 
Quel bande de nazes !

----------


## leroliste

modéré par moi meme.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Le dernier message de ce topic sent bien mauvais.

----------


## Tramb

> Modéré par l'auteur.


Fais gaffe ce genre de trucs ça peut quand même vite tomber sous le coup de la loi au chapître diffamation.

----------


## half

> C'est triste, au secours, je n'aime plus Canard PC, est-ce grave ?
> 
> J'étais fan depuis le premier numéro, puis pour d'obscures raisons (addictologie sévère aux substances narcotiques et divers vacances dans de sombres hopitaux psychiatriques) j'achète il y a deux jours le dernier numéro parut en kiosque... pour vous dire que je n'étais plus trop à jour car à l'époque le Canard était encore hebdomadaire, maintenant il est bi mensuel, mais no problemos je me dis même "chouette, ce sera probablement mieux peaufiné !'".
> 
> J'ouvre je feuillette, miam une bonne couverture de l'ensemble de l'actualité PC, moults guides, de la bonne news matos toussa toussa... Mais !!!! Horreur, consternation !!!! Je me mis à lire le contenu, et là un nombre incroyable d'insultes grasses et autres news totalement bidons me brulent horriblement les yeux. Mais.. mais !!! Que s'est il passé ? C'est impossible !
> 
> Non franchement je ne reconnais plus le Canard que j'aimais tant, c'est le cauchemar, le contenu ressemble au style amateur des magasines de JV qu'on pouvait lire au lycée, bref, mal écrit, du parti pris en veux tu en voilà, des tournures lourdingues, du débile dégoulinant de niaiserie absurde, le tout est totalement illisible, sans parler des petites phrases en tete de page qui faisaient marrer les copains qui sont maintenant tout juste bonnes maintenant à faire rire mon petit cousin en 6ème.
> 
> Pire encore, j'entame la rubrique concernant Devos qui en fait se résume à un texte d'insultes libres et totalement gratuites, comme ça, pour faire rire aussi ? En quelques mots : "gros mort suant", l'hécatombe. Ben merde alors, dire que d'autres dans cette rubrique avaient su me faire acheter des bouquins, que j'avais apprécié (merci) mais lire un article où le rédacteur explique qu'il n'est pas capable de comprendre le texte et insulter un artiste reconnu, comme ça, simplement parce qu'il en avait envie... euh ! Oui à la liberté du Canard, mais si c'est pour lire, encore une fois, des conneries énormes comme celles là, pour ma part je dis stop.
> ...


Merci pour ta critique car ce ne sont pas les critiques positives qui font avancer les choses  :;): .

D'ailleurs me faudrai plein de reproche sur le site SVP :D. Mais pas dans ce topic !

----------


## leroliste

> Fais gaffe ce genre de trucs ça peut quand même vite tomber sous le coup de la loi au chapître diffamation.



Oui, d'ailleurs je presente mes escuses et retire ce que je viens de dire (dans la meme optique, j'te conseille de supprimer la citation de mon message, c'etait tres bete de ma part, il y a des choses qui ne disent pas).

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ouais... Tout n'est pas bon dans son intégralité dans chaque numéro de CPC. Le test de Devos faisait partie des trucs pas bons du dernier numéro. C'est sûr, il y a des gens qui n'aiment pas Devos, pleins. Après il y a la manière pour critiquer quelque chose. Celle de Gringo était ce qu'elle était, elle plait à certains et pas à d'autres. Personnellement, elle ne m'a pas particulièrement plu, mais il fait aussi de très bons articles que j'apprecie beaucoup. C'est comme ça, toutes les deux semaines c'est pas à chaque fois sur super numéro mega génial qu'on trouve en kiosque, avec des redacteurs qui écrivent à chaque fois un article génial. Mais malgré tout il reste le meilleur mag papier parmis ce qu'il nous est proposé. 

Et personnellement je trouve ça bien que les gens puissent emettre leur avis, c'est comme ça que le mag avance et devient meilleur. Enfin, uniquement si la redaction garde dans un coin les critiques qui lui sont faites...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ouais... Tout n'est pas bon dans son intégralité dans chaque numéro de CPC. Le test de Devos faisait partie des trucs pas bons du dernier numéro. C'est sûr, il y a des gens qui n'aiment pas Devos, pleins. Après il y a la manière pour critiquer quelque chose. Celle de Gringo était ce qu'elle était, elle plait à certains et pas à d'autres. Personnellement, elle ne m'a pas particulièrement plu, mais il fait aussi de très bons articles que j'apprecie beaucoup. C'est comme ça, toutes les deux semaines c'est pas à chaque fois sur super numéro mega génial qu'on trouve en kiosque, avec des redacteurs qui écrivent à chaque fois un article génial. Mais malgré tout il reste le meilleur mag papier parmis ce qu'il nous est proposé. 
> 
> Et personnellement je trouve ça bien que les gens puissent emettre leur avis, c'est comme ça que le mag avance et devient meilleur. Enfin, uniquement si la redaction garde dans un coin les critiques qui lui sont faites...


Pluzun et je souhaite rajouter que quand même que c'est quelque chose que j'attends tous les 15 jours avec une impatience frébrile (bon p'tet pas mais quand même!). Un magazine a ses défauts et ses qualités hein

----------


## orime

> Pluzun et je souhaite rajouter que quand même que c'est quelque chose que j'attends tous les 15 jours avec une impatience frébrile (bon p'tet pas mais quand même!). Un magazine a ses défauts et ses qualités hein


aneffet.

Idem je l'attends sans vraiment savoir pourquoi, tout en sachant que je n'acheterais aucun jeu, que je ne changerais pas de matos.

mais il me le faut s'tou.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca, c'est le crack dont on saupoudre les pages.

----------


## La Marmotta

Et oui, Canard PC est un magazine bien trop satirique, avec un ton vraiment aigri et provocateur.
C'est vrai quoi, c'est insupportable ces chroniqueurs qui se permettent d'écrire de tels commentaires crus et se permettent d'abuser de cette saloperie de liberté d'expression.

Non, mieux lire n'importe quel autre mag qui se laissent gentiment caresser dans le sens du poil par de grosses boites et qui écrivent conformément ce qu'on leur dit et ce qu'on veut entendre. En lisant autre chose que Canard PC au moins tu es sûr de retrouver exactement les mêmes tests, le même point de vue sur l'actualité quelque soit le magazine.

Bah quoi c'est vrai, Kane & Linch c'est trop de la balle.

----------


## BSRobin

> D'ailleurs me faudrai plein de reproche sur le site SVP :D. Mais pas dans ce topic !


Mouais, ca c'est un peu du foutage de gueule ...
Parce que j'en connais qui se font chier à faire du bug report dans des topics uniquement visités par le vent du large ...

----------


## tenshu

peut être qu'il faut être réceptif au mauvais goût

apprécier le mauvais goût c'est pas donner à tout le monde
Comme regarder un Romero pour un premier rendez vous avec une bombasse

appliquer cette réflexion pour la provoc, l'irrationnel etc ..

----------


## alx

> Comme regarder un Romero pour un premier rendez vous avec une bombasse


Perso je préfère Eraserhead, son potentiel hypno-traumatisant est largement supérieur.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Et si ça peut consoler les fans de Devos qui veulent la tête de mon bien-aimé mexicain, je tiens à préciser que ce PQ l'a mis très mal avec sa mère qui lui avait offert le fameux livre.
> Bien fait.


 :^_^:  j'avais pas lu ça  :^_^:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> j'avais pas lu ça


C'est marqué dans la colonne je crois!

----------


## Black Elf 01

> Tout n'est pas bon dans son intégralité dans chaque numéro de CPC.


Exact, et ça dépend aussi des auteurs des différents articles. Par exemple (au hasard hein), quand je vois un article de Boulon, je suis sûr et certain qu'il sera "très bon". C'est comme ça, j'aime toujours ces articles-là, sans exception.
Quand j'en vois un d'El Gringo, je sais que parfois (rarement, en fait) il sera "mouais", et d'autres fois je serai à 2 doigts de me pisser dessus parce que ce sera vraiment de l'écriture de haute voltige (j'vais pas dire "du génie" hein, sinon on va me prendre pour un slurp).

Mais la qualité globale reste *TRES AU-DESSUS* de ce qui se fait ailleurs, ça, c'est indéniable.

----------


## Akodo

Moi j'aime pas CPC paskya pas de Cd dedans  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Tramb

> Oui, d'ailleurs je presente mes escuses et retire ce que je viens de dire (dans la meme optique, j'te conseille de supprimer la citation de mon message, c'etait tres bete de ma part, il y a des choses qui ne disent pas).


Pas besoin de t'excuser, c'est juste un coup à avoir des emmerdes très cons, même pour un truc qui serait vrai, si t'as pas les moyens de le prouver.
Pour un bénef assez modéré.
A ta place je sortirais plutôt les gros dossiers sur El Gringo.

----------


## Pelomar

Si t'aime plus CPC, je conseille le canard a l'orange.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> aneffet.
> 
> Idem. je l'attends sans vraiment savoir pourquoi tout en sachant que je n'acheterais aucun jeu, que je ne changerais pas de matos.
> 
> mais il me le faut s'tou.


presque pareil, mais bon des fois j'achete un jeu (sur console) ou je change de matos. d'ailleurs a ce propos c'est possible du test de Mac j'ai décidé de changer pour la prochaine foi.




> Ca, c'est le crack dont on saupoudre les pages.


c'est pour ça que vous étes passé d'une foi par semaine à une fois par quinzaine, pour aider vos lecteurs a se désintoxiquer? (franchement aucun sens des affaires.)

----------


## tenshu

> Perso je préfère Eraserhead, son potentiel hypno-traumatisant est largement supérieur.


ouai j'aurais dut mettre *insérez un film du cinéma de minuit ici* sauf the harder they come avec jimmy cliff il est pas hardcore celui là :q

----------


## Geminys

> Ca, c'est le crack dont on saupoudre les pages.



 D’ailleurs va falloir penser à arrêter la!! ::(:  

  J’en ai marre de le fumer avant d'avoir fini de le lire...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Exact, et ça dépend aussi des auteurs des différents articles. Par exemple (au hasard hein), quand je vois un article de Boulon, je suis sûr et certain qu'il sera "très bon". C'est comme ça, j'aime toujours ces articles-là, sans exception.
> Quand j'en vois un d'El Gringo, je sais que parfois (rarement, en fait) il sera "mouais", et d'autres fois je serai à 2 doigts de me pisser dessus parce que ce sera vraiment de l'écriture de haute voltige (j'vais pas dire "du génie" hein, sinon on va me prendre pour un slurp).
> 
> Mais la qualité globale reste *TRES AU-DESSUS* de ce qui se fait ailleurs, ça, c'est indéniable.


Je n'ai pas de préférence pour tel ou tel rédacteur. Ils ont tous leurs hauts et leur bas.

----------


## alx

> Je n'ai pas de préférence pour tel ou tel rédacteur. Ils ont tous leurs hauts et leurs bas.


Moi je préfère surtout ceux qui ont leurs bas.

----------


## Nyrius

> Ca, c'est le crack dont on saupoudre les pages.


Ah super nouvelle  ::): 

si on gratte les pages du mag on na du crack gratos  :;): 

*gratouille les pages du mag' .....
  goute le petit residu qui est tombé* 

(5 minute plus tard)

BOULON EST MON HEROS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::wub::

----------


## Geminys

> Moi je préfère surtout ceux qui ont leurs bas.


comment ça ::blink:: , qui porte des bas a la redac???  ::mellow:: 

(surtout ne rien imaginer, a fait twop peuw)

----------


## Paul Verveine

Omar  ::ninja::   ::P: 

il me rappel un peu Helmut Perchu

----------


## Geminys

> Omar  
> 
> il me rappel un peu Helmut Perchu


 ::P:  
cela me rassure (j'ai vraiment trop d'imagination  ::siffle:: )

----------


## recall

Ca fait longtemps que le canard n'est plus au niveau.

Ils ont juste l'énorme chance qu'il n'y a rien d'autre dans le domaine et dans l'esprit.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ca fait longtemps que le canard n'est plus au niveau.
> 
> Ils ont juste l'énorme chance qu'il n'y a rien d'autre dans le domaine et dans l'esprit.


Ça fait deux postes de cassages, dans deux topics différents.

Ok, soit, tu n'aimes pas/plus.

Mais soit tu es sympa et tu donnes des pistes, selon toi, d'améliorations et tu fais avancer tout le monde...

Et dans ce cas c'est cool.

Soit tu es venu te défouler, balancer ta bile après une mauvaise journée, et dans ce cas tu te casses merci !  ::):

----------


## Athmos

Version courte (pour les non lisant):
Continuez, j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites, mais attention quand même.

Le post original :
Bah moi je sais pas, j'aime bien canard PC, je comprend qu'un mag évolue, mais des fois le coté "billet d'humeur", je me demande ce que ca fout dedans. Ce sont pas les articles qui me gènent mais (attention je vais me faire lyncher)  les lecteurs.

Lisant Charlie Hebdo (ou les chroniques de charb dans Fluide Glacial par ex, ou divers Forums/Sites aux tons "brut" ou "politiquement incorect") ou il est clairement compris que chaque texte n'engage que son auteur, et où il y a un certain fond commun qui fait qu'on sait à quoi se reperer pour comprendre quand on déconne, quand on est serieux et ce qu'il faut prendre à quel degré, dans un magajine de zeux vidéos, c'est parfois dificile de savoir où est la ligne.

Les blagues/propos plus ou moins homophobes par exemple, ou "l'écologie ça fait chier", je me demande parfois (rarement heureusement) si tous les rédacteurs sont bien sur la même longueur d'onde, mais quand je lis certains trucs sur le forum, j'ai bien l'impression que certain lecteurs prennent ce genre de remarque comme une caution à des idées qui puent un peu du front. Avec un lectorat plutot adulte mais pas seulement, et le reste, je m'interroge parfois.

Il y a malheureusement un peu trop de gens (surtout une fois anonymes sur le net) qui laissent à penser que sous prétexte de politiquement incorrect, de liberté de penser et tutti quanti, le fin du fin de l'humour ne peut se mijoter que dans le racisme, la mysogynie, l'homophobie, le cynisme vis a vis de toute minorité ou défavorisé, la merde et le vomi. Certain d'entre eux, ne comprenant qu'au tiers ce qu'ils trouvent ailleurs, y voient une caution à leur propre connerie. (crédibilité, transparence, professionalisme. comprenne qui pourra  ::P: )

Je trouve que les redacteurs de CPC ont plutot du talent concernant leur humour la dessus, et si l'un d'entre eux veux assassiner un auteur dans un PQ qui n'est rien d'autre que ce qu'on apelle un "billet d'humeur", pas de problème pour moi. Alors bon, c'est sur, n'est pas Desproges ou Cavanna qui veut, mais surtout les gens qui vous lisent n'ont pas forcement le recul, la finesse ou tout simplement les bons repères (c'est un magazine de JV, pas le tribunal des flagrants delires) pour tout suivre et bien remettre en perspective.

Quand à tracer cette ligne, et faire les choix editoriaux appropriés en prenant le tout en considération, bah c'est sur que c'est difficile et qu'il faut se reposer la question à chaque article, et je peut pas prétendre que je ferais ca mieux que vous, alors je donnerais pas de conseils. J'ai tendance quand même à préferer l'attitude qui parie sur l'intelligence du lecteur et qui le laisse faire le tri, plutot que de devoir tout expliciter et tuer tout humour et toute spontaneïté, c'est clair.

Athmos

----------


## El Gringo

> Mais bon, c'est sur, n'est pas Desproges ou Cavanna qui veut, mais surtout les gens qui vous lisent n'ont pas forcement le recul, la finesse ou tout simplement les bons repères (c'est un magazine de JV, pas le tribunal des flagrants delires) pour tout suivre et bien remettre en perspective.


Anthony Cavanna ? : pouetpouet :

----------


## LouisLeFuneste

Moi ce qui me plait c'est que cet article est encore possible.
Pour combien de temps...Ca c'est une autre histoire.
Sinon je me rallie à Athmos pour la considération de l'intelligence "à priori" du lectorat.
Sinon , il faudrait mettre en bas de chaque article que Gringo en fait, il ne tuerait  des gens obèses en vrai, même ceux qui suent.

----------


## Galactica

> Et oui, Canard PC est un magazine bien trop satirique, avec un ton vraiment aigri et provocateur.
> C'est vrai quoi, c'est insupportable ces chroniqueurs qui se permettent d'écrire de tels commentaires crus et se permettent d'abuser de cette saloperie de liberté d'expression.
> 
> Non, mieux lire n'importe quel autre mag qui se laissent gentiment caresser dans le sens du poil par de grosses boites et qui écrivent conformément ce qu'on leur dit et ce qu'on veut entendre. En lisant autre chose que Canard PC au moins tu es sûr de retrouver exactement les mêmes tests, le même point de vue sur l'actualité quelque soit le magazine.
> 
> Bah quoi c'est vrai, Kane & Linch c'est trop de la balle.


Tu déformes ses propos. Il n'est plus en phase avec l'humour et le style actuel du mag. 
Pas besoin de lui sauter en la gorge en le traitant de conformiste (ah ben non il est plutôt anticonformiste s'il ne répond pas à tes standards du bon lecteur).
Le canard PC des premiers numéros (celui qu'il appréciait) avec un autre ton était tout aussi impertinent.
L'équipe de rédacteur a changé progressivement, le style de canard a changé. 
Personellement je suis moins en phase avec l'humour actuel, mais heureusement je ne l'achète pas pour cette raison.

L'essence de canard PC, ce sont des tests crédibles rédigé en toute indépendance, avec des journaleux de jeux vidéo réalistes, parfois durs mais également prêt à s'emporter avec passion et déraison (le journaliste blasé de tout dont la note la plus élevée est un 7, très peu pour moi).

----------


## Castor

> L'essence de canard PC, ce sont des tests crédibles rédigé en toute indépendance


Attention à ne pas tomber dans l'excès d'indépendance non plus hein. Genre le test d'Halo 3 qui se mange une moins bonne note (4 au lieu de 5 prévu) juste parce qu'il est bien noté ailleurs... Ca donne un test un peu trop subjectif et peu réaliste.

----------


## Coin-Coin

> Moi ce qui me plait c'est que cet article est encore possible.
> Pour combien de temps...Ca c'est une autre histoire.


C'est quoi ce délire parano ? T'as l'impression de vivre dans un pays ou la censure est reine ? Vraiment ?

----------


## Toxic

> C'est quoi ce délire parano ? T'as l'impression de vivre dans un pays ou la censure est reine ? Vraiment ?


Certains lecteurs de Canard PC semblent faire un complexe, ils ont l'impression que lire ce mag est un acte politique fort et dangereux, qui fait d'eux de gros guérilléros rebelles en lutte contre l'ordre établi, et du coup constamment menacés du goulag...

----------


## Athmos

> Attention à ne pas tomber dans l'excès d'indépendance non plus hein. Genre le test d'Halo 3 qui se mange une moins bonne note (4 au lieu de 5 prévu) juste parce qu'il est bien noté ailleurs... Ca donne un test un peu trop subjectif et peu réaliste.


du moment qu'on te le dit et qu'on te precise pourquoi... tu peut le lire l'encadré, d'ailleurs tu l'as lu. Tu le sait qu'ils pensent que le jeu vaut, independament du reste, 5.

Athmos

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Anthony Cavanna ? : pouetpouet :


tu viens de me faire penser à truc gringo :

vous avez déjà vu un animateur de M6, genre la blonde qui présente des émissions grand public, à côté Jean-Luc Reichman ou même Vincent Lagaf sont de supers animateurs télés

Cavanna c'est la même chose, ça dépend du référentiel, mais on peut toujours trouver mieux

----------


## Ezechiel

Effectivement y a de la parano dans l'air sur le grand capital tout ça...
J'ai plutot le sentiment que les tests sans interets qui idolatrent Halo, c'est pas des articles fait pour plaire à l'éditeur que des articles fait par des mecs qui ont la flemme. Ils récuperent le dossier de presse, font des copiers/collés, et c'est marre. Et ils ont raison. Parce qu'effectivement le grand public kiffe Halo. Grave. Alors est ce que c'est parce qu'on leur parle pas des bons jeux indé? Je suis pas sûr. Les bons jeux indé vont toucher une cible plus confidentielle. Le grand public a des gouts médiocres, il veut du simple et efficace. Et parfois je suis d'accord avec lui. Genre CoD 4. Bin j'ai aimé. C'est exactement le même plaisir que devant Die Hard 3 pour faire dans la comparaison cinématographique. C'est pas du grand cinoche, mais c'est exactement ce que ça pretend être: un bon divertissement qui t'en met plein la rétine. Le seul défaut d'un CoD à mes yeux c'est le rapport prix/durée de vie. Parce que sinon ceux qui gueulent sur la linéarité, le coté bourrin, tout ça, ont rien compris. C'est ce qu'est un CoD. Il n'a jamais prétendu être autre chose...
Parce qu'après faut etre clair: la rédac (Akboo en tout cas) est fan de Dwarf Fortress. Vous pensez que ça concerne qui Dwarf Fortress? Le grand public?

CPC s'adresse à une cible particulière. A celle du gamer exigeant, pointu. C'est un peu comme le cinéma d'auteur, ça s'adresse pas à tout le monde. En tout cas tout le monde ne va pas apprecier. Moi par exemple le cinoche d'auteur............. Je prefere le cinéma à grand spectacle, je paye pour m'en prendre plein les yeux, j'en ai pour ma tune, point.
J'ai pas la meme approche du jeu vidéo (meme si un bon blockbuster de temps en temps... non pas Halo qd meme...), je lis CPC, je cautionne pas tout, mais je le lis en connaissance de cause. Et je me suis pas mis à Dwarf Fortress parce que ça m'emmerde, mais j'apprécie qu'Ackboo m'en parle. 
Ca s'appelle un magasine indépendant, avec une ligne éditoriale qui lui est propre. Ca se lit en connaissance de cause. C'est sans doute pour ça que CPC sera jamais un mag grand public, et que Boulon est pas prêt de rouler en ferrari. En même temps la ferrari c'est un truc de beauf alors.... 

Maintenant effectivement je cautionne aussi le fait qu'on ai le droit de pas être d'accord avec eux. Et j'ai pas l'impression que ça leur pose de soucis majeur. Ils proposent une façon de voir le jeu vidéo. On en prend ce qu'on veut. 



Apres c'est vrai que moi aussi je suis parfois un peu fatigué par les djeunz qui sont fans premier degrés et qui ont aucun recul sur rien. Qui gueulent "ouais kler Halo c'est trop d'la merde" sans même savoir à quoi ça ressemble. Mais des comme ça y en a partout. Des blaireaux qui se trimbalent avec Charly Hebdo sous le bras parce que c'est trop des r0x0rs de gauchistz y en a plein aussi. C'est comme ça...


Les gens sont cons quoi.


(merde j'ai écrit un pavé personne va lire)

----------


## Castor

Je trouve que c'est une opinion assez juste (oui, parce qu'elle correspond à la mienne).

----------


## Athmos

> (merde j'ai écrit un pavé personne va lire)


meuuuuuh si, t'en fait pas va.... On reste entre gens de bon gout :b0b0:

Athmos

PS : et attention a pas dire du mal de Dwarf Fortress hein :defendsachapelle:

----------


## Castor

> meuuuuuh si, t'en fait pas va.... On reste entre gens de bon gout :b0b0:
> 
> Athmos


Hey, c'est pas moi qui ai écrit ça, c'est Ezechiel.

----------


## Hiruma

> (merde j'ai écrit un pavé personne va lire)



moi j'ai tout lu et je suis 100% d'accord avec toi...
très très belle analyse...

----------


## Ezechiel

Je dis pas du mal de DF  :^_^:  
M'enfin ça m'a paru l'exemple le plus criant pour illustrer mon point of view. Y en a d'autres...

Edit: Merci bieng Hiruma

----------


## Uriak

J'ai lu aussi  ::P:  et je dois plussoyer, faut dire que le pavé en question a mis des mots sur le malaise qui m'a parfois gagné à la lecture des forum, comme un parfum de fanboyisme tout aussi irritant que l'attitude de trop de joueurs mainstream, mais qui en plus se sent légitime. 

Bref, CanardPC est ce qu'il est, on accroche ou pas, et je le prends, comme les autres, avec des pincettes. Par pour des questions de déontologie, mais parce que je sais que ce que je suis susceptible d'aimer, c'est à moi de le découvrir  ::):

----------


## ElGato

> Pavé intéressant


Oui, enfin ce qui caractérise aussi CPC c'est que tout en s'adressant aux gamers ils arrivent à s'amuser des casual sans être méprisant envers eux (sans doute parce que CPC a été fondé par des vieux qui ont plus l'âge de la Wii que de la PS3).
C'est-à-dire qu'on ne reste pas dans sa tour d'ivoire de geek surcultivé sûr de ses goûts: on PEUT lire Charlie Hebdo pour Bernard Marris et Michel Polac, on PEUT aimer Die Hard 3 et conchier Die Hard 4 alors que selon ta définition, tous les deux sont des gros films d'action pop-corn. 

D'ailleurs, quand Boulon a ses ragnagnas, il s'énerve toujours contre cette sectarisation des geeks pur et durs (ceux qui ne lisent QUE Pratchett, Asimov et Lovecraft, enfin tu vois le genre) et je suis d'accord avec lui, :lèche:
Faut faire attention à pas tomber dans ce travers et CPC y arrive plutôt bien. 
Pour l'instant.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Remarque pleine de bon sens suite au pavé


Je suis farpaitement d'accord. Surtout pour les Die Hard.  :^_^:  

Ma reflexion n'était pas exhaustive. J'ai essayé de résumer rapidement (et on voit le résultat...) mon avis grosso modo sur le sujet. Ce serait à completer. Mais j'ai pas encore fini mon bouquin sur "presse et jeux vidéo: le grand public a des gouts de chiotte, sauf quand il a bon gout."

----------


## Coin-Coin

> pavé


Bien joli résumé  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

Sinon, ackboo il en a rien à foutre de Dwarf Fortress.
C'est moi qui suis fan.

Inutile de lire le mag' tant que vous l'achetez ! Ca nous suffit...

----------


## Neo_13

> Inutile de lire le mag' tant que vous l'achetez ! Ca nous suffit...


/me note celle là, je la recyclerai à l'occaz'

----------


## Ezechiel

> Sinon, ackboo il en a rien à foutre de Dwarf Fortress.
>  C'est moi qui suis fan.


Arf c'est parce que j'en ai rien à foutre de toi.
C'est d'Ackboo que je suis fan  :^_^:  

ça illustre d'autant mieux ce que je disais: l'article de Dwarf Fortress je me sentais pas trop concerné. Mais c'est cool qu'il puisse exister. Et puis c'est aussi parce que c'est Ackboo le pro du wargame pointu et encyclopedique. Des gens qui concernent pas tout le monde quoi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ok.
Je te ban.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ok.
> Je te ban.


 ::lol:: 

C'est à cause de ce genre de choses que je t'aime malgré toi. Ta fougue  ::wub:: 

Grande brute va...

----------


## Athmos

> Je dis pas du mal de DF  
> M'enfin ça m'a paru l'exemple le plus criant pour illustrer mon point of view. Y en a d'autres...
> 
> Edit: Merci bieng Hiruma


oui oui j'avais compris... Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis de toute façon.

----------


## Yasko

Pour revenir au sujet initial (je chope le topic au vol), on peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui, comme disait un maitre du genre. 
IMHO, plus c'est caustique et plus c'est bon. 
Le problème avec le billet sur Devos, c'est pas qu'il vanne les gros suintants, c'est juste qu'il est pas drôle.  ::mellow::

----------


## Goji

Ok le billet sur Devos n'a pas plu, mais Canard PC ne se doit pas d'être drôle tout le temps ! c'est pas le Guide Vermot… ou alors, j'ai rien compris  ::mellow::

----------


## LouisLeFuneste

> C'est quoi ce délire parano ? T'as l'impression de vivre dans un pays ou la censure est reine ? Vraiment ?


Dans le domaine du journalisme, oui je le crois.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Dans le domaine du journalisme, oui je le crois.


Ouais fin faut faire la part des choses. On parle de journalisme spécialisé là. Faut pas tout mélanger. 
Je suis pas sûr que Sarko donne son avis sur la couv' de CPC....




si...?  ::mellow::

----------


## Athmos

La censure la vrai il n'y en a pas beaucoup. Par contre l'auto censure, il y en a, et c'est pas forcement moins grave.

Maintenant si tu crois qu'en lisant un magazine de jeux vidéos qui ose foutre 4 à Halo tu defends les libertés fondamentales, tu te gourres de combat...

Il s'agit juste de resister a certaines tendances sournoises du marché, et donc d'eviter de parler de manière complaisante quand ca rapporte de la pub / du lectorat a flatter dans le sens du poil. Bref, quand la contrainte economique, ou la menace de la contrainte economique, menace la liberté de ton et d'expression. Ce qui n'a rien a voir avec la censure d'état, faut quand même pas raconter n'importe quoi.

Ensuite lire un magajine (bien branlé au demeurant) qui te dit a quoi t'attendre si tu prend sur l'etagère la boite bleue plutot que la boite rouge, c'est pas exactement un brulot non plus. Même si les membres de la redac etaient tous très engagés dans une cause ou une autre, il n'empeche qu'il devrait la fermer pour ne pas froisser une partie de leur lectorat déjà necessairement restreint (le gamer "pointu" mais pas trop "nerd" dont parlais Ezechiel, pour aller vite).

Alors bon, c'est assez dur de maintenir une ligne editoriale adulte sans trop faire n'importe quoi, mais faut pas non plus se prendre pour un resistant au milieu de la France occupée parceque tu lis Canard PC.

Athmos

----------


## LouisLeFuneste

> Ouais fin faut faire la part des choses. On parle de journalisme spécialisé là. Faut pas tout mélanger. 
> Je suis pas sûr que Sarko donne son avis sur la couv' de CPC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si...?


Je ne parle pas de Sarko, mais des impératifs économiques et publicitaires qui engendrent de l'auto - censure ou des rappels à l'ordre plus directs (et ce n'est pas être parano que de dire cela), je pense que beaucoup dans la profession peuvent confirmer, et le sujet du canard n'a rien à voir, juste sa dépendance financière envers quelques gros "partenaires".
Mais on est dans le trip du" bwaf, ça me choque pas, "bwaf, c'est pas si grave"

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je ne parle pas de Sarko, mais des impératifs économiques et publicitaires qui engendrent de l'auto - censure ou des rappels à l'ordre plus directs (et ce n'est pas être parano que de dire cela), je pense que beaucoup dans la profession peuvent confirmer, et le sujet du canard n'a rien à voir, juste sa dépendance financière envers quelques gros "partenaires".
> Mais on est dans le trip du" bwaf, ça me choque pas, "bwaf, c'est pas si grave"


Bwarf c'est que du jeu vidéo. Et de toute façon je lis que CPC alors je sais pas comment ça se passe ailleurs. Mais disons que mon indignation je la réserve pour des causes plus... fondamentales? C'est pas comme si on en manquait en ce moment :gauchiste:.
Par exemple les slims et la techtonik. Scandale. 
Mais ceci est un autre débat.

----------


## Athmos

Bon autant pour moi tu ne parlais pas de la censure d'etat. C'est sur que se permettre cette liberté de ton et cette honeteté éditoriale, il doivent le sentir tous les jours (et sur leur feuille de paye). Merci et bon courage a eux.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bon autant pour moi tu ne parlais pas de la censure d'etat. C'est sur que se permettre cette liberté de ton et cette honeteté éditoriale, il doivent le sentir tous les jours (et sur leur feuille de paye). Merci et bon courage a eux.


C'était l'idée quand j'évoquais le fait que Boulon est pas prêt de rouler en Ferrari, non?

----------


## Yasko

> Ok le billet sur Devos n'a pas plu, mais Canard PC ne se doit pas d'être drôle tout le temps ! c'est pas le Guide Vermot… ou alors, j'ai rien compris


Ben, c'est quand même un point important du canard (IMHO again).
Et si il n'est pas obligé d'être drôle tout le temps, quand ca part en vannes sur les gros, les noirs, la reine d'angleterre  ::):  (qui était drole pour le coup, page 11), il faut quand même que ce soit drôle, sinon c'est juste dérangeant.

----------


## O.Boulon

> C'était l'idée quand j'évoquais le fait que Boulon est pas prêt de rouler en Ferrari, non?


Je ne suis pas prêt d'avoir le permis non plus.

Par contre un RER Plaqué or, je prends.

----------


## LouisLeFuneste

> Bwarf c'est que du jeu vidéo. Et de toute façon je lis que CPC alors je sais pas comment ça se passe ailleurs. Mais disons que mon indignation je la réserve pour des causes plus... fondamentales? C'est pas comme si on en manquait en ce moment :gauchiste:.
> Par exemple les slims et la techtonik. Scandale. 
> Mais ceci est un autre débat.


Je suis d'accord avec toi , je parlais de la presse en général.
Même si la presse jeux vidéo présente ces symptômes de façon exacerbée, parce que la majorité n'en a rien à carrer et qu'on est dans le commerce pur  , reste que ce sont les mêmes symptômes. Mais  en effet : il  y a d'autres combats.

----------


## Yasko

> Je ne suis pas prêt d'avoir le permis non plus.


Et moi je suis prêt de ne plus l'avoir.
Mon precieux (point).  ::mellow:: 




> Par contre un RER Plaqué or, je prends.


Ouaip, avec le wifi aussi.
D'ailleurs, je m'en vais le rejoindre.

----------


## ElGato

> Par contre un RER Plaqué or, je prends.


"Mon médaillon touche à mon pénis"®

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je suis d'accord avec toi , je parlais de la presse en général.
> Même si la presse jeux vidéo présente ces symptômes de façon exacerbée, parce que la majorité n'en a rien à carrer et qu'on est dans le commerce pur  , reste que ce sont les mêmes symptômes. Mais  en effet : il  y a d'autres combats.


On est d'accord sur tous les points donc  :^_^:

----------


## recall

Eh les filles, vous partez du principe que les anciens de Joy votent à gauche...

J'me comprends.

----------


## Makura

> Je ne suis pas prêt d'avoir le permis non plus.
> 
> Par contre un RER Plaqué or, je prends.



Raaah, un esprit frère  ::):  Et toi aussi ça a fini par t'amuser la tronche que tirent les gens quand tu leur dis "non mais j'ai pas le permis" ? Des fois j'ai l'impression qu'ils seraient moins surpris si je leur disais que je savais pas lire ou que j'étais un cyborg, sérieux les gars...

----------


## Zepolak

> Raaah, un esprit frère  Et toi aussi ça a fini par t'amuser la tronche que tirent les gens quand tu leur dis "non mais j'ai pas le permis" ? Des fois j'ai l'impression qu'ils seraient moins surpris si je leur disais que je savais pas lire ou que j'étais un cyborg, sérieux les gars...


Hein ?

T'as pas le permis ?  ::o:

----------


## Athmos

et encore t'imagine pas la gueule des gens quand tu leur dit ça et que tu vit EN PROVINCE  ::o: . Cela dit, je fais ce que je peut pour essayer de le chopper, mais je suis nul  ::mellow::

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Sinon, ackboo il en a rien à foutre de Dwarf Fortress.
> C'est moi qui suis fan.
> 
> Inutile de lire le mag' tant que vous l'achetez ! Ca nous suffit...


je suis rassuré. en bon abonné/collectioneur je met tous les 15 jours mon exemplaire de cpc directement dans une reliure officielle sans enlever l'envelope. dans 10 ans je revends tout ça une fortune.

j'ai même une reliure dédicacé... a moi les brouzoufs.  :B):

----------


## Zepolak

> et encore t'imagine pas la gueule des gens quand tu leur dit ça et que tu vit EN PROVINCE . Cela dit, je fais ce que je peut pour essayer de le chopper, mais je suis nul


Hein ? 

T'as pas le permis ?  ::o: 

:mecpaschiant:

----------


## O.Boulon

> je suis rassuré. en bon abonné/collectioneur je met tous les 15 jours mon exemplaire de cpc directement dans une reliure officielle sans enlever l'envelope. dans 10 ans je revends tout ça une fortune.
> 
> j'ai même une reliure dédicacé... a moi les brouzoufs.


J'espère que par mesure de sécurité tu possèdes une reliure par numéro, moletonnée par quatre tapis de souris minimum pour éviter les déformations dues au choc.

Sinon, t'es pas un True.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tiens faut que je m'achète des reliures moi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah pour toi, c'est gratos coco.
En plus, on en a plus, alors ça m'engage à rien.

----------


## b0b0

j'aime pas canard pc, ils font que des concours bidons !


:zoulou:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Et vous mettez quand même un bon dans le dernier numéro ?

Magistral.

----------


## Kami93

> Pour un raté....rater, c'est estimer avoir réussi là où les autres considèrent qu'ils ont raté !


 Voilà pour illuster l'oeuvre du Gringo. 

Je suis pas du tout dégouté de CPC , mais j'avoue avoir un peu grincé des dents en lisant  ce 'truc' sur M.Devos qui me faisait marrer quand même....et c'est bien la première fois et c'est pour ça que ce topic m'a fait sourire :D 

Voilà vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Et vous mettez quand même un bon dans le dernier numéro ?
> 
> Magistral.


I lol'd

----------


## O.Boulon

> Voilà pour illuster l'oeuvre du Gringo. 
> 
> Je suis pas du tout dégouté de CPC , mais j'avoue avoir un peu grincé des dents en lisant ce 'truc' sur M.Devos qui me faisait marrer quand même....et c'est bien la première fois et c'est pour ça que ce topic m'a fait sourire :D 
> 
> Voilà vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


Putain, un fan de Dieudonné qui grince...

----------


## Kami93

Ouais ya plus de saisons ma petite dame. 
Pour ma défense : c'est juste que j'étais atteint par sa mort, je me suis enfermé dans ma chambre roulé en boule en pleurant et hurlant tous ses sketchs (celui du feu et des pompiers mon préferé)à me niquer la voix. 
Pour être sérieux deux secondes , grincer ça veut pas dire être vraiment dérangé, juste que ça m'a fait rire jaune pour une fois et n'étant pas très objectif sur le sujet je viens étaler ma bile acide ici. 


PS : De toutes façons les papiers cultures de CPC c'est que de la merde pop-rock alternatifs bobos. /o/

----------


## Ezechiel

> PS : De toutes façons les papiers cultures de CPC c'est que de la merde pop-rock alternatifs bobos. /o/


Fan de Dieudo et de rap... Seigneur pardonnez le, il ne sait pas ce qu'il fait.  ::mellow::

----------


## Kami93

J'aime beaucoup "peura" mais c'est pas ce que j'écoute le plus en ce moment  ::|: 
T'as niqué mon troll enfoiré. Je vais venir m'exploser chez toi chien d'infidèle.

----------


## Ondoval

Grace à ce sujet je viens à l'instant de me reabonner a Canard Pc.

----------


## Neo_13

> Et vous mettez quand même un bon dans le dernier numéro ?
> 
> Magistral.


j'ai explosé de rire, en pleine conf... merci, de m'avoir permis de me différencier de mes collègues.

----------


## Da-Soth

Faudrait mettre un panneau :

"Attention, Canard PC contient beaucoup de second degré et est dangeureux pour la suceptibilité".

Plus sérieusement, Canard est le dernier bastion de la Presse spécialisée indépendante et c'est pas deux trois blagues bidons qui vont m'empecher d'acheter ce magazine (surtout celle de Boulon).

----------


## Yasko

> Plus sérieusement, Canard est le dernier bastion de la Presse spécialisée indépendante et c'est pas deux trois blagues bidons qui vont m'empecher d'acheter ce magazine (surtout celle de Boulon).


Ne plus l'acheter, grand dieu, non !
Par contre, mettre du chewing gum dans leur serrure et cracher dans leur Quick, ca oui !

----------


## TheToune

> Ne plus l'acheter, grand dieu, non !
> Par contre, mettre du chewing gum dans leur serrure et cracher dans leur Quick, ca oui !


Bof !!! Le quick c'est tellement dégueu que cracher dedans doit amélioré le gôuts  .. alors bon  ::o:

----------


## Colbaq

Je venains juste pour le plaisir de relancer les débats ("tiens l'es toujours pas locké ce topic?")
Mais en fait c'est juste devenu un tpic à flood...

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je venains juste pour le plaisir de relancer les débats ("tiens l'es toujours pas locké ce topic?")
> Mais en fait c'est juste devenu un tpic à flood...


Bin faut dire que je l'ai magistralement conclus y a deja 3 pages...

----------


## Colbaq

> Bin faut dire que je l'ai magistralement conclus y a deja 3 pages...


Tu es à l'origine de la moitié des posts de ce topic ::|:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Tu es à l'origine de la moitié des posts de ce topic


L'accusation totalement falacieuse  ::mellow:: 

Je t'aide un peu: à partir du bas de la page 4 ça part en sucette. Relis cette dernière si tu veux rebondir à partir de ce moment là.

----------


## Colbaq

déja fait, je lis ce topic quand j'ai envie d'avoir envie d'envies de meurtre

----------


## Tink

> déja fait, je lis ce topic quand j'ai envie d'avoir envie d'envies de meurtre


tu as pense a parle de ces pulsions meurtrieres a un psy?

----------


## Colbaq

> tu as pense a parle de ces pulsions meurtrieres a un psy?


Il a dit que j'allais mieu et m'a laissé partir il y a 6 mois  :B): 

edit: depuis mes voisins ont disparu ...

----------


## vectra

CanardPC, juste génial.

Et puis, si besoin en était, un simple coup d'oeil à la concurrence suffit à m'en convaincre. Jiystock est devenu déprimant pour un vieux lecteur pour moi, ne parlons même pas des autres publications.

----------


## LeBabouin

CPC c'est sympa mais un peu trop soft. Ya une vague effluve de Hara-Kiri mais ça reste un peu trop gentil. Ca casse mais poliment. C'est bête mais pas assez méchant.
Par contre s'offusquer pour une soi-disant insulte envers Raymond Devos (paix à son âme) ça c'est vraiment ringard, coincé, intolérant et asservi à la Matrice. S'offusquer tout court, d'ailleurs. Mais ça m'étonne pas, ça colle bien avec les 10 pages d'éloges sur Carlos.

----------


## Pelomar

> J'espère que par mesure de sécurité tu possèdes une reliure par numéro, moletonnée par quatre tapis de souris minimum pour éviter les déformations dues au choc.
> 
> Sinon, t'es pas un True.


J'ai pas de reliures, j'empile mes CPC les un sur les autres et là ils commencent a sévèrement plier, c'est la méga classe  :B):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

les miens sont empilés dans les chiottes

----------


## Goji

Les miens rembourrent au fur et à mesure mon canapé pourrave.

----------


## Kami93

> Par contre s'offusquer pour une soi-disant insulte envers Raymond Devos (paix à son âme) ça c'est vraiment ringard, coincé, intolérant et asservi à la Matrice. S'offusquer tout court, d'ailleurs. Mais ça m'étonne pas, ça colle bien avec les 10 pages d'éloges sur Carlos.


Ptet ben que oui , ptet ben que non.


Moi y a juste un truc dont je suis certain , je pense qu'il est un peu futile d'essayer de juger, même débattre sur un ressenti, car c'est un ressenti et c'est tout. 

Donc bon t'es pas le premier à le dire ça ,que de "s'offusquer" ou d'être gêné "c'est trau nul koi lol", mais les défenseurs du "ouais second degré tu comprends pas" à tout bout de champ , c'est juste (un peu) relou.

 Je pense que tout lecteur de CPC sait ce qu'il lit, le ton caustique, les vannes pourries etc le second degré voire plus font le charme du canard, moi j'aime , j'adore je ris beaucoup, j'ai le droit de ressentir une gêne quand je lis un article dont je trouve qu'il n'est pas forcément bien dosé (pas comme le café de Gringo le vrai) dans son humour et/ou sa critique car personne n'est parfait , même pas un pigiste de ce scandaleux canard, j'ai donc le droit de profiter de ce thread afin de  le dire ici sans amertume ni dégoût, juste dans un but de critique (sens litteral du terme , j'entends) sans derriere avoir deux trois sympathiques forumeurs me , nous dire que ouais les mecs vous manquez d'ouverture. 

Danke!  :;):

----------


## BSRobin

> Eh les filles, vous partez du principe que les anciens de Joy votent à gauche...
> 
> J'me comprends.


Et pour précision, on ajoute "Bob Arctor". Et là tout est dit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yasko

> Par contre s'offusquer pour une soi-disant insulte envers Raymond Devos (paix à son âme) ça c'est vraiment ringard, coincé, intolérant et asservi à la Matrice. S'offusquer tout court, d'ailleurs. Mais ça m'étonne pas, ça colle bien avec les 10 pages d'éloges sur Carlos.


Je dirais que c'est toi l'intolérant dans l'histoire. Si on a pas aimé (à des degrés différents), on peut en faire part non ? 
Et je ne vois pas ce que ça a de coincé ou de ringard.

----------


## Toxic

> Je dirais que c'est toi l'intolérant dans l'histoire. Si on a pas aimé (à des degrés différents), on peut en faire part non ? 
> Et je ne vois pas ce que ça a de coincé ou de ringard.


Ce qui est surtout rigolo c'est que souvent, les mêmes mecs qui iront te dire que s'offusquer de quoi que ce soit c'est pour les vieux connards coincés ringards réacs fascistes et qu'il faut se foutre de la gueule de tout le monde parce que "ouais comme disait Desproges 'faut rire de tout le monde avec tout, second degré tout ça' alors merde à la bienséance quoi !", iront par contre pleurnicher dans les jupes des modérateurs si quelqu'un s'amuse, par exemple, à balancer la (fausse) fin de Harry Potter 7 sur les forums pour déconner. Parce que cracher dans le cercueil d'un humoriste (c'est pratique, il risque pas de se défendre) ou faire des blagues racistes "mais c'est du second degré" (et si tu trouves ça pas bien c'est qu'en fait c'est toi le vrai raciste, mais moi j'ai un ami arabe et figure-toi qu'il rigole trop bien de mes blagues), c'est cool, mais Harry Potter c'est sacré.

----------


## Sk-flown

Je suis sur que tu es gros, graisseux et luisant Toxic.

----------


## Toxic

> Je suis sur que tu es gros, graisseux et luisant Toxic.


Ah non, pas luisant.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ah non, pas luisant.


Oui mais ça c'est les poils ça masque.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ouais mais y a de la pellicule.

----------


## Getwild

> Je vais quand même acheter le prochain en février et je verrais bien, en espérant que mes craintes ne se confirme pas trop, sinon ce la voudra dire que je suis définitivement devenu trop vieux pour ces conneries.



C'est pas une question d'être trop vieux ou pas assez jeune...  ::|:  Car à ce moment-là, vieillir trop vite, c'est pas forcément une bonne chose. Ca serait plutôt que le contenu du magazine ne correspond pas à tes attentes actuelles (court/moyen terme), mais il faut garder à l'esprit que ça pourrait revenir   :;):  A condition de rester ouvert..

----------


## Pelomar

Ouais, dans le doute abonne toi pour 10 ans

----------


## flbl

> *SNIP*
> J'ouvre je feuillette, miam une bonne couverture de l'ensemble de l'actualité PC, moults guides, de la bonne news matos toussa toussa... Mais !!!! Horreur, consternation !!!! Je me mis à lire le contenu, et là un nombre incroyable d'insultes grasses et autres news totalement bidons me brulent horriblement les yeux. Mais.. mais !!! Que s'est il passé ? C'est impossible !
> *SNIP*





> *SNIP*
> Je sais pas, peut-être c'est parce-que je vais sur la trentaine et que petit à petit le lectorat évolue et la ligne éditoriale avec...Enfin quand je lis les "vieux" de l'équipe, je reconnais souvent le style d'antan...Les nouveaux apportent chacun leur style auquels j'adhère ou pas, *SNIP*



Pour ceux qui ont connus l'époque épique des poke et peek, de danbiss et danboss bref de joystick hebdo, il y avait une rubrique more de rire avec des vannes à base de tartines à la cyprine purulente et autre joyeusetés du même ordre et il y avait même des pages de ligne de code à taper soi même avec ses mains. Et ça c'était avant les "vieux" de l'équipe (ce qui nous renvoit à l'affaire dreyfus... ), mais l'époque de l'éclectique super valable est finie il faut s'y faire.

les petits nouveaux ne sont pas drôle, jamais, ils ne font rire personne, même pas moi et ne savent que dire caisse en bois, bouteille de gaz et bidon d'essence car ils n'ont pas encore contemplé la beauté des fnords. Mais c'est ça la dure vie de passionnés de jeux vidéo un jour on est abonnés à tilt et joystick et le lendemain on est abonnés à joystick et joystick, caisse en bois, et le surlendemain l'équipe de joystick, caisse en bois, se barre pour monter un canard à eux, bouteille de gaz, avant de le refiler a des,caisse en bois,  petits jeunes pas drôles. 

pour les amateurs de caisses en bois, référez vous à la page 23 du cpc 165 pour trouver la référence pas drôle, ou ne pas vous y référer et ne pas trouver ça drôle quand même.




> *snip*
> ... mais faudrait songer à pas cramer des règles simples de bienséance...


 - c'est vrai! alors à partir de maintenant on interdit la tarte au slip, et tout le monde devra porter la cravate pour lire cpc, sinon !
 - sinon quoi ?
 - Exactement !




> *SNIP*
> la prochaine fois ça sera quoi ? les noirs, les grosses ou les sidaïques ?
> C'est la premiere fois que je me fais ce genre de remarque en lisant un CPC...
> *SNIP*


ah, un début de déficience dans la faculté d'interpréter les propos. faudra faire révisionner la 2eme guerre mondiale et les galipeurs (qui ne sont pas garantis). Parce que AMHA quand on lis le texte sur Devos et qu'on y comprends que chez cpc c'est tous des nazis fascistes anti-cléricaux marchands de canons qui sodomisent nos mères en versant du sucre dans nos réservoirs d'essence, et ben c'est qu'on a tout compris. caisse en bois.

----------


## Pelomar

Faudrait interdire tous les posts contenant les mots "je", "joystick", "ancien", "lecteur" "depuis", "années"

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Mon dieu, un aigri.

----------


## Athmos

Je suis pas sur que vous ayez lu son post correctement, là.
Il m'a fait rigoler, perso.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> les galipeurs (qui ne sont pas garantis).


Moi j'appelle le patron tout de suite et il va me les garantir vite fait les galipeurs :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

> Caisse en bois


Cher Izzie,

A titre personnel, je serais ravi d'être payer à rien à foutre et à recopier les blagues de Mic Dax, de Desangles, de Seb.
Ou mieux encore d'aller directement à la source et de repomper François Perrusse, les Monty Pythons et l'Islande et ses fjords, mais mes patrons ayant un humour de merde, ça leur déplairait beaucoup.

Faudra se contenter de ce qui les fait rire. Ou découper les screenshots de Canard PC et les coller par dessus Joystick Hebdo ou l'Hebdogiciel.

----------


## Paoh

Je n'aime plus Canard PC parce qu'ils n'ont toujours pas décidé de sous-traiter l'impression en Indonésie ou en Thaïlande... 

...Et je bénis canardplus.com qui ne peux pas être taxé...

----------


## Athmos

c'est moi qui ai vu une ironie rigolote se moquant des aigris là où il n'y avait que du premier degré alors ?

merde, je suis bien candide aujourd'hui alors ?

:niais:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> merde, je suis bien candide aujourd'hui alors ?


Ah bah ça il faut suivre mon bon monsieur:
http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...5&postcount=23

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Et sinon ça va vous ?

(ceci est un post creux à la suite d'un gourrage de topic)

----------


## gripoil

Moi j'aime plus CPC parcequ'ils dégagent un gros nuage de smug a faire des tests de gros snobs de jeux independants ou de trucs moches en 2D, et a foutre des sales notes aux jeux Next Gen...


... ...


Bon j'vais acheter SoF 3 moi.

----------


## flbl

> c'est moi qui ai vu une ironie rigolote se moquant des aigris là où il n'y avait que du premier degré alors ?
> 
> merde, je suis bien candide aujourd'hui alors ?


nan, nan tu t'as pas trompé. 
mais parait que si y'as pas des smileys et des lol pour bien marquer que c'est pour de rire et ben y'en as qui prennent ça serieusement.

aucun lien entre le ci-dessus et le ci-dessous, c'est juste que je réponds à 2 msgs dans un seul.

Cher Bout-long, 

Où étais tu en 77 ? le punk est mort, que va tu faire ? 
Shawn Michaels a appelé, il voudrait que tu lui rendes sa pompe-élargisseur de pénis suédois. fnord. Sers toi de ta glande pinéale pour contacter Eris, qui te propose de virer tes patrons pour faire un jagamine de voeux z'idéaux contre un salaire unique de 5 tonnes de lin.

PS: ça va pas être possible pour les fjords, Slartibartfast est pas d'accord.


pour les éventuels hannibal qui ont besoin de smileys, en voici quelques uns  ::lol::   ::unsure::   ::happy2::   ::siffle::   ::love::   ::w00t::  placez les ousque vous voulez que ça soit pour de rire.

----------


## captaindax

Moi aussi, je trouve que canard pc a perdu de ça saveur !!!

C'est plus comme avant, c'est des blagues racoleuse, qui ne font plus du tout sourire, je suis déçu, remonté le niveaux les gars, et je rachèterais Canard pc.

En attendant, j'ai qu'a regardé Nolife !!!

J'ai peut être perdu en culture PCiste, mais je ne veux pas cautionné, l'écriture tout public à deux balles, ça me fait pensé au canard enchainé ou un magasine à la con comme ça !!! ::(: 

Si vous le voulez, je passe à la rédac' et on parle de ce qui ne va plus !!! 
( la qualité c'est beaucoup dégradé, depuis l'ouverture du forum !!!!!)

----------


## Guest

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  ::XD:: 

ha... ha...... Pfiou que c'est bon.

----------


## El Gringo

> Moi aussi, je trouve que canard pc a perdu de ça saveur !!!
> 
> En attendant, j'ai qu'a regardé Nolife !!!
> 
> J'ai peut être perdu en culture PCiste, mais je ne veux pas cautionné, l'écriture tout public à deux balles, ça me fait pensé au canard enchainé ou un magasine à la con comme ça !!!
> 
> Si vous le voulez, je passe à la rédac' et on parle de ce qui ne va plus !!! 
> ( la qualité c'est beaucoup dégradé, depuis l'ouverture du forum !!!!!)


Une perle...

----------


## Guest

Franchement avec plus de posts comme ça le niveau du forum remonterait vite. Ca me fait beaucoup rire ce genre de trucs.

----------


## ElGato

> Moi aussi, je trouve que canard pc a perdu de ça saveur !!!
> 
> C'est plus comme avant, c'est des blagues racoleuse, qui ne font plus du tout sourire, je suis déçu, remonté le niveaux les gars, et je rachèterais Canard pc.
> 
> En attendant, j'ai qu'a regardé Nolife !!!
> 
> J'ai peut être perdu en culture PCiste, mais je ne veux pas cautionné, l'écriture tout public à deux balles, ça me fait pensé au canard enchainé ou un magasine à la con comme ça !!!
> 
> Si vous le voulez, je passe à la rédac' et on parle de ce qui ne va plus !!! 
> ( la qualité c'est beaucoup dégradé, depuis l'ouverture du forum !!!!!)


C'est bon de te revoir.





Comme faire caca après une longue période de constipation: on savait que de toute façon on pourrait pas y échapper, donc ça soulage.

----------


## Guest

> C'est bon de te revoir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comme faire caca après une longue période de constipation: on savait que de toute façon on pourrait pas y échapper, donc ça soulage.


J'aurais fait la même analogie, mais en disant que je préfère quand c'est parti...

----------


## gripoil

Arrêtez de vous moquer c'est à cause de vous que canardplus ça devient tant n'importe quoi! Des que quelqu'un essaye d'avoir une discussion serieuse il se fait démonter on lui laisse meme pas donner son avis, et vous argumenter avec vos blagues de caca pas drole...
Vous trouvez ca drole ? Qu'est ce que vous direz si quand vous essayez d'expliquer a votre copine pourquoi vous avez pas pu l'appeller, et que tout d'un coup elle se met un poser un étron chaud en plein sous votre nez hmmmvoyeeez?
AH VOUS TROUVEZ CA DROLE?

----------


## Guest

Ben ouais.

----------


## gripoil

> Ben ouais.


Ah ... ... alors tout va bien alors il est ou le problème qui c'est qui fait chier ?

----------


## captaindax

Qui est ce que ça dérange que je revienne ?

Dites, que je lui mettent un coup de dessous de bras dans les dents !!!! :B): 

Enfoiré de Zoulou !!!! ::wacko:: 

Voila, ce qui ne va plus, vous n'avez plus aucun respect pour nous !!!!

gyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah zoulou je vais te zoulou téééééééééééé

----------


## gripoil

Moi j'vous préviens si je reçois un autre CPC déchire on sait pas pourquoi dans son bel emballage... Bah je vais décider de faire un topic d'aigris disant que je lirais plus jamais CPC de ma vie!
Intolérable, du PQ déchiré!
... du prédécoupage? Ah .. .. au temps pour moi...

Non sans déconner ça fait bien 10 numéros que je reçois déchirés a peu pres au meme endroit sur deux ou 3 pages d'épaisseur... ça se voit pas mais il font comment la poste pour passer au travers du plastique ?

----------


## captaindax

Par contre, y'a t'il un lien entre Nolife, et canard PC ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Par contre, y'a t'il un lien entre Nolife, et canard PC ?


pourquoi ?

----------


## captaindax

parceque, sur un ou deux épisode de geek's life, on voit une figurine d'un lapin rose trés connu ^^
Et vous vous êtes fait de la pub mutuellement pendant un bon moment  :;): 

Je suis sure, que ya des membre de la rédac, qui traine sur nolife !!!

----------


## Athmos

> [ ... ]
> 
> ça me fait pensé au canard enchainé ou un magasine à la con comme ça !!!
> 
> [ ... ]


Ce genre d'insulte ça doit faire chaud au cœur quand on est journaliste  ::): 

flbl : aaaah, il me semblait bien, je suis un peu rassuré. Je commençais a me demander si mon détecteur de second degré méritait pas un sonotone.



Moi j'aime bien canard PC, même si j'ai l'âge de me qualifier honorablement  dans la catégorie vieux cons. J'aime bien la démarche, la sincérité, et quand même avouons le, un gros bout de talent. J'aime pas trop faire des compliments (c'est un coup à se réveiller chez des inconnus) alors profitez en bien pendant que ça me prend, je voudrais vous faire de gros câlins (oui, même Boulon, il est trop chou), continuez.

----------


## Tink

captaindax: paye tes dettes et apres on verra si tu peux l'ouvrir!

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Moi aussi, je trouve que canard pc a perdu de ça saveur !!!
> 
> C'est plus comme avant, c'est des blagues racoleuse, qui ne font plus du tout sourire, je suis déçu, remonté le niveaux les gars, et je rachèterais Canard pc.
> 
> En attendant, j'ai qu'a regardé Nolife !!!
> 
> J'ai peut être perdu en culture PCiste, mais je ne veux pas cautionné, l'écriture tout public à deux balles, ça me fait pensé au canard enchainé ou un magasine à la con comme ça !!!
> 
> Si vous le voulez, je passe à la rédac' et on parle de ce qui ne va plus !!! 
> ( la qualité c'est beaucoup dégradé, depuis l'ouverture du forum !!!!!)


 ::wub:: cet homme a du génie!




> parceque, sur un ou deux épisode de geek's life, on voit une figurine d'un lapin rose trés connu ^^
> Et vous vous êtes fait de la pub mutuellement pendant un bon moment 
> 
> Je suis sure, que ya des membre de la rédac, qui traine sur nolife !!!


C'est juste une sombre histoire de pot de vin

----------


## Tink

> cet homme a du génie!


 
Claro! 17 "!" en un seul post il est vraiment a fond.

----------


## Guest62019

> ça me fait pensé au canard enchainé ou un magasine à la con comme ça !!!


oh capitaine mon capitaine ! Si tu veux insulter un journaleux, ne cites pas le Canard Enchaîné ! Cites plutôt Charlie Hebdo par exemple...

Rigolo comme topic en tout cas

Moi j'aimes pas CPC passque y'a pas assez de couv' comme celle du 165

----------


## El_Mariachi²

attends il est sérieux le captain dax?

----------


## Guest

> attends il est sérieux le captain dax?


Oui, et il est drôle surtout.

----------


## Goji

Wabon ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Moi aussi, je trouve que canard pc a perdu de ça saveur !!!
> 
> C'est plus comme avant, c'est des blagues racoleuse, qui ne font plus du tout sourire, je suis déçu, remonté le niveaux les gars, et je rachèterais Canard pc.
> 
> En attendant, j'ai qu'a regardé Nolife !!!
> 
> J'ai peut être perdu en culture PCiste, mais je ne veux pas cautionné, l'écriture tout public à deux balles, ça me fait pensé au canard enchainé ou un magasine à la con comme ça !!!
> 
> Si vous le voulez, je passe à la rédac' et on parle de ce qui ne va plus !!! 
> ( la qualité c'est beaucoup dégradé, depuis l'ouverture du forum !!!!!)



Sous vos applaudissements.

----------


## captaindax

rholalalala, on ne peut même plus rigolé  ::(:  

Le HS hardware est génial ^^ Merci canard PC ^^

ça faisait longtemps, que j'avais pas fait scandale, donc, ça me démangeait trop ^^ 
Au moins, vous savez que je suis de retour  :;):

----------


## gripoil

> rholalalala, on ne peut même plus rigolé  
> 
> Le HS hardware est génial ^^ Merci canard PC ^^
> 
> ça faisait longtemps, que j'avais pas fait scandale, donc, ça me démangeait trop ^^ 
> Au moins, vous savez que je suis de retour


Ça c'est le genre de post qui me fait flipper ma race...

----------


## captaindax

muahahahahahaha, je suis de retour, pour réanimé le forum, avouez que je vous ai manqué  :;):

----------


## Pelomar

Captaindax, un mythe du forum que je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de connaitre  ::wub:: 

(a moins qu'on m'ai menti)

----------


## Guest

> muahahahahahaha, je suis de retour, pour réanimé le forum, avouez que je vous ai manqué


Clair, on t'a grave attendu pour poster.


T'es qui au fait ?

----------


## Tink

> muahahahahahaha, je suis de retour, pour réanimé le forum, avouez que je vous ai manqué


un conseil: te la pete pas trop, t'as quelques dossiers qui trainent et j'ai le bouton ban qui me demange. Alors en sourdine le numero du gossbo.

----------


## Pelomar

Bon on m'a menti en fait.

----------


## Yasko

N'empêche que c'est vrai qu'il réanime le forum, on vient de battre le record du nombre de connectés.
 ::):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Clair, on t'a grave attendu pour poster.
> 
> 
> T'es qui au fait ?


Si je faisais de l'humour de bas étage, je répondrais : "Le fils *à* Micheline Dax".

Mais pas de ça ici.

----------


## Guest

> N'empêche que c'est vrai qu'il réanime le forum, on vient de battre le record du nombre de connectés.


C'est pas très scientifique comme description de relation de cause à effet.

----------


## Yasko

Effectivement, j'ai oublié le papillon à Mexico.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> muahahahahahaha, je suis de retour, pour réanimé le forum, avouez que je vous ai manqué


Oui, non, t'es qui?

----------


## captaindax

the blague of the year ^^

ya juste à taper captaindax sur google ^^

Bah, tink, soit pas comme ça ^^ je doit juste payer notre chere amis, et le rendez vous est pris le 26 fevrier, vu que je monte à paris ^^

Bon sinon, quoi de neuf depuis le temps tout le monde, ça fesait un bye ^^ :;):

----------


## Guest

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^^^


=> Tout ou rien, sinon.

----------


## captaindax

ça fait plaisir, de voir que vous êtes tous en relative bonne forme  ::):

----------


## Pelomar

> => Topic a B0B0 sinon


fixed.

----------


## Guest

> fixed.


Tout ou rien, c'est la même chose que topic de b0b0.

----------


## Pelomar

Non, il y a aussi le topic du canard à l'orange.

----------


## captaindax

bon, vais commenté un peu les news

----------


## gripoil

Putain mais t'es qui ? Pourquoi t'écris comme ça ? T'es une gamine de 13 ans ou quoi ?

Ah merde j'ai faillis oublier le  ::ninja::   :;):  ^^  ::XD::  ... allez un petit lol pour le fun...

----------


## Guest

> bon, vais commenté un peu les news


"Bientôt: captaindax va à la ferme, captaindax fait du vélo, captaindax a un chien, captaindax va aux toilettes, captaindax ne nous raconte pas sa vie !"

Un intrus s'est glissé dans cette liste. Sauras-tu le retrouver ?

----------


## captaindax

> "Bientôt: captaindax va à la ferme, captaindax fait du vélo, captaindax a un chien, captaindax va aux toilettes, captaindax ne nous raconte pas sa vie !"
> 
> Un intrus s'est glissé dans cette liste. Sauras-tu le retrouver ?


Bah, ça ferais un trés bon sujet, je serais une super star dans le monde entier ^^

quand tu vois les conneries qui marche à la TV, tu te dit que avec n'importe quelle connerie, tu devient multi milliardaire :B):

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Putain mais t'es qui ? Pourquoi t'écris comme ça ? T'es une gamine de 13 ans ou quoi ?
> 
> Ah merde j'ai faillis oublier le   ^^  ... allez un petit lol pour le fun...


OH PUTAIN COMME J'AI ENVIE DE RESSORTIR LES PREMIERS POSTS D'UN DISLEXIQUE HABITANT A OPIO!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gripoil

> OH PUTAIN COMME J'AI ENVIE DE RESSORTIR LES PREMIERS POSTS D'UN DISLEXIQUE HABITANT A OPIO!!!!!!!!!!!


Ouais mais j'abuse pas des smileys... comme une grosse tâche...






Comment tu te rappelles d'opio...

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Ouais mais j'abuse pas des smileys... comme une grosse tâche...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment tu te rappelles d'opio...


j'ai une mémore de oufZ0R, c'est tout (= je ne boit pas, je joue au echecs, donc mon cerveau marche bien encore...)




> Ouais mais j'abuse pas des smileys... comme une grosse tâche...


non mais d'accord, mais prend le cool mec, juste pour signaler que se foutre des autres sur la syntH4XXiK c'est pagentilsurtoutquandonaeudesdébutdifficile  ::ninja:: 


bon moi j'aime pas canardpc, parce que MERDE QUOI, LE LAPIN DE LA COUV IL A DISPARU, CAYTAY MIEUX AVANT CASH§§§§
 ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Reprise sans bordel, et sans captain Dax (si Dieu veut).

----------


## senor bigote

J´aimerais laisser mon coeur et vous expliquer pourquoi je n´aime plus CPC, mais j´ai constaté une perte d´humour immédiate en cas de critique et une agressivité exagérée. 

J´y vais ou pas?

----------


## O.Boulon

On est pas drôle de toutes façons, enfin, moins qu'avant. Alors perte d'humour ou pas, ça ne changera pas grand chose. 
Chela Ouate.

----------


## NitroG42

> On est pas drôle de toutes façons, enfin, moins qu'avant. Alors perte d'humour ou pas, ça ne changera pas grand chose. 
> Chela Ouate.


C'était mieux après de toute facon.
sauf l'avatar de boulon.
Sinon pourquoi je n'aime plus canard pc ?
Ben moi j'ai pas constaté de changement dramatique avec le début (enfin depuis que je connais), donc j'aime toujours.
En plus sur le forum les modos sont sympa, tout comme la rédac (sauf casque noir, il fait très peur lui) et puis voilà.
Mon seul regret c'est que vous êtes qu'un gros tas de fainéant, on veut une sortie hebdomadaire, avec un mag de 150 pages !



Spoiler Alert! 


nan mais je plaisante hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Ezechiel

Barf y a un truc qu'on peut dire, je l'ai exprimé ailleurs mais je sais plus où dans ce forum (c'est le bordel et chuis un peu limité).

Donc oui, je trouve qu'il y a un peu trop de news. Avec des redondances parfois. On sent que l'actualité vidéoludique est pas intense, et que vous ramez un peu du coup... Alors y a des tests de jeux dont vous parleriez même pas en temps normal.
Moi je dis assumez: les mois où il se passe rien coté sorties de jeux qui vont bien (ou très mal, parce que la descente en flamme de jeux pourris, à forciori attendus comme le nouveau messie, çay important), faites plus de papier culture, de sujets hardware, de sujets qui vous font plaisir. Bref, vous forcez pas!
Parce que là on sent une légère perte de motive je trouve... non?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Parce que là on sent une légère perte de motive je trouve... non?


C'est bizarre, moi je trouve cette période de passage à vide chez les éditeurs classiques plutôt saine et profitable.

-1- Ca nous permet de caser des dossiers nettement plus fouillés que d'habitude.
-2- Ca nous permet de parler de nombreux jeux indés (Audiosurf, Black Plague, Armaggedon Empires, Physic Draw, Tarmak, la simu de planeur & Co) qui auraient eu un traitement plus succint en cas de grosse actualité.
-3- Ca permet de revenir sur certains jeux et de s'attaquer à quelques bons On Y Joue Encore.

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est bizarre, moi je trouve cette période de passage à vide chez les éditeurs classiques plutôt saine et profitable.
> 
> -1- Ca nous permet de caser des dossiers nettement plus fouillés que d'habitude.
> -2- Ca nous permet de parler de nombreux jeux indés (Audiosurf, Black Plague, Armaggedon Empires, Physic Draw, Tarmak, la simu de planeur & Co) qui auraient eu un traitement plus succint en cas de grosse actualité.
> -3- Ca permet de revenir sur certains jeux et de s'attaquer à quelques bons On Y Joue Encore.


Alors là je suis totalement d'accord avec boulon, je préfére 100x les tests actuelles qui parle de jeux qu'on trouvera nulle part ailleurs, que 5 magazines qui font les (mêmes) tests de mêmes jeux et qui finisse par nous sucrer les boules (oui c'est nouveau comme expression).

Enfin je dis ça mais je lis que CPC hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

J'aime pas Canard PC, y a trop de lettres par page :basdufront:

En plus des fois c'est tellement drôle que je comprends pas alors je suis obligé de faire semblant de rire.
Et même que ça parle de plein de jeux vidéos, alors qu'en fait c'est bête les jeux vidéos.


Oui, j'ai une fin de journée difficile.

----------


## NitroG42

> J'aime pas Canard PC, y a trop de lettres par page :basdufront:


C'est pour que ca flashe moins quand on s'essuie avec au toilette.

----------


## Ezechiel

> C'est bizarre, moi je trouve cette période de passage à vide chez les éditeurs classiques plutôt saine et profitable.
> 
> -1- Ca nous permet de caser des dossiers nettement plus fouillés que d'habitude.
> -2- Ca nous permet de parler de nombreux jeux indés (Audiosurf, Black Plague, Armaggedon Empires, Physic Draw, Tarmak, la simu de planeur & Co) qui auraient eu un traitement plus succint en cas de grosse actualité.
> -3- Ca permet de revenir sur certains jeux et de s'attaquer à quelques bons On Y Joue Encore.


Bin ça va plutot dans le sens de ce que je disais: moins de news, moins de remplissage avec des jeux sans interêt, plus de trucs perso, voir plus de papier culture ou HW. 
Fin j'dis ça. J'ai eu le dernier Joystick dans les mains. La dernière génération de "journalistes" kikoolol élevés à WoW fait extremement peur. Vous risquez rien quoi.

----------


## b0b0

moi j'aime pas, remarque je l'ai jamais lu

----------


## O.Boulon

> La dernière génération de reporter fais extremement peur. Vous risquez rien quoi.


Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on serait meilleurs dans les même conditions de travail.
Pour le reste, plus de PQ, je suis pas sûr que ça soit une excellente idée. On est d'abord un magazine sur le jeu vidéo.

Et les papiers sur les mauvais jeux, c'est d'abord très agréable à écrire, puis indispensables pour les gens qui ne passent pas leur vie sur Internet à éplucher les avis de leurs condisciples ou les tests de la concurrence. On a beaucoup de lecteurs dont la seule et unique source d'information est CPC. Oh les inconscients ! Rrroû Rrrroû...

----------


## Murne

> Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on serait meilleurs dans les même conditions de travail.


Ça fait plaisir de lire ça. Il faut bien se mettre dans la tête qu'avec la pression de M. Future derrière, ça ne doit pas être facile de travailler à Joy. Je suis content qu'un rédacteur de CPC lui-même le reconnaisse.  :;):

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on serait meilleurs dans les même conditions de travail.
> Pour le reste, plus de PQ, je suis pas sûr que ça soit une excellente idée. On est d'abord un magazine sur le jeu vidéo.
> 
> Et les papiers sur les mauvais jeux, c'est d'abord très agréable à écrire, puis indispensables pour les gens qui ne passent pas leur vie sur Internet à éplucher les avis de leurs condisciples ou les tests de la concurrence. On a beaucoup de lecteurs dont la seule et unique source d'information est CPC. Oh les inconscients ! Rrroû Rrrroû...


Pour les conditions de travail j'en sais rien, tout ce que je sais c'est que c'est triste de voir Joystick devenir ce que c'est ajd. J'ai d'ailleurs l'impression que le redac chef qui avait pris la releve de Caf s'est déjà barré. ça en dit long.

Sinon CPC c'est pas qu'un magazine de jeux vidéos, c'est un magazine de PC. ça inclut le HW, les accessoires, ce qui va autour quoi.
Attention, je dis pas qu'il faut renoncer aux tests lynchages. C'est important. En plus ça t'autorise les exercices de style que tu tentes depuis qques numéros et qui font mon bonheur (felicitation d'ailleurs. Notamment pour le merveilleux "test objectif"). 
Mais je trouve que toutes ces pages de news c'est trop. Alors oui, 2 pages de news de moins et 2 pages de PC en plus, je dis pas non. Les news sont tjs aussi drole, c'est pas la question. Mais autant de pages, ça devient indigeste je trouve. 
Fin c'est une critique que je m'efforce de faire constructive hein... Je reste fan. Mais pas kikoolol débile non plus. Un peu de recul que diantre  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah pour les news, c'est super égoïste, mais on prend beaucoup de plaisir à les écrire.
Donc je sais pas si on va diminuer la pagination. C'est très fluctuant de toutes façons.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bah pour les news, c'est super égoïste, mais on prend beaucoup de plaisir à les écrire.
> Donc je sais pas si on va diminuer la pagination. C'est très fluctuant de toutes façons.


C'est con à dire mais y a une partie de moi qui est plutôt satisfaite que tu me répondes ça. Parce que tant que vous prenez plaisir à faire votre taf, on aura plaisir à vous lire. Je crois. Y a corrélation il me semble.
Je craignais que vous en ayez plein le cul depuis un moment à vrai dire. 


Bon faut dire que le Boulon râle beaucoup mais tant qu'il râle c'est qu'il va bien, qu'il est heureux tout ça. Je fus naïf. (tu t'en fous mais je préferais l'ancien avatar sinon)

----------


## Maxwell

> (tu t'en fous mais je préferais l'ancien avatar sinon)


Moi aussi. Celui-ci manque de classe, il fait quelconque.

----------


## Jolaventur

> J On a beaucoup de lecteurs dont la seule et unique source d'information est CPC.


Amen 


moi les poses des éditeurs ça me permet de rejouer à des jeux

----------


## NitroG42

> Moi aussi. Celui-ci manque de classe, il fait quelconque.


Contrairement au tien, très agréable  :B): 

nan mais en fait avec ton nouvelle avatar boulon, c'est mega dur de te prendre au(x ?) sérieux là...

----------


## O.Boulon

Faut lire la légende et comprendre l'Espagnol pour comprendre l'incroyable à propos de cet avatar.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bah pour les news, c'est super égoïste, mais on prend beaucoup de plaisir à les écrire.
> Donc je sais pas si on va diminuer la pagination. C'est très fluctuant de toutes façons.


pas touche aux niouze c'est ce que je préfère dans le mag

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Faut lire la légende et comprendre l'Espagnol pour comprendre l'incroyable à propos de cet avatar.


*

Ouais ben pour des raisons bassement économiques j'ai fait teuton deuxième langue (SEAT vs BMW style), je pensais pas le regretter un jour.

----------


## NitroG42

> Faut lire la légende et comprendre l'Espagnol pour comprendre l'incroyable à propos de cet avatar.


ah oui je viens de comprendre, balaize le petit  :;): 




> *
> 
> Ouais ben pour des raisons bassement économiques j'ai fait teuton deuxième langue (SEAT vs BMW style), je pensais pas le regretter un jour.


D'après ce que j'ai compris, ce brave petit veut être hardcore, mais sa maman ne le veut pas. (merci boulon)

ptain en fait l'espagnol ca déchire !

----------


## O.Boulon

"Jorge voudrait être HARDCOOOOOORE, mais sa maman ne le laisse pas faire".

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je la comprends, après ça fait des générations de jeunes qui braquent des pharmacies pour leur dose quotidienne de solutricine©.

C'est quand même pas compliqué d'avoir un avatar de gendre idéal(Broomehead, c'est pas Romejko, mais il a cette classe intérieure inhérente à des années de Pyramide).

----------


## Jolaventur

> "Jorge voudrait être HARDCOOOOOORE, mais sa maman ne le laisse pas faire".


Jor 

Bouffer les caniches des vieilles dans la rue en leur arrachant la tête avec les dents

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> pas touche aux niouze c'est ce que je préfère sur le site


Comme je te comprends.

----------


## b0b0

> Comme je te comprends.


franchement je lis que  les news qui ont un titre accrocheur  :B):

----------


## La Marmotta

C'est marrant la première image de google qui apparait quand on recherche "omar boulon"...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est marrant la première image de google qui apparait quand on recherche "omar boulon"...


Effectivement.
Sieur Boulon a un passé douteux  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Arrêtez, c'est la meuf de Wazatiste je crois.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

MAIS TU ES LA MEUF DE WAZATISTE  ::w00t::

----------


## LouisLeFuneste

> Arrêtez, c'est la meuf de Wazatiste je crois.


Je crois que tu as laissé le "pas de cul"  filtre sur google image...
 ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je subodore un début de tentative de flood là...

Hop on recentre sur le sujet principale: sans déconner, vous le payez vraiment Gringo ? VOus avez pas l'impression de vous faire arnaquer ?

----------


## Guest

Hey oh un peu de retenue, il déchire Gringo non mais.

----------


## Wazatiste

> Arrêtez, c'est la meuf de Wazatiste je crois.


On est grillé Boulon  ::cry:: 
On fait notre coming-out ?

----------


## Yasko

> C'est marrant la première image de google qui apparait quand on recherche "omar boulon"...


Et en web, c'est la fiche CPC de Wikipedia.




> Contrairement à certains concurrents qui se contentent de recopier des dossiers de presse, _Canard PC_ a un style plus tranché grâce à l'expérience de ses testeurs, notamment dans leurs domaines de prédilection (FPS, STR, S.M., simulations, wargames, etc.).


C'est quoi ct'arnaque ? 
Ils ont oublié les Sims.

Sinon, ca a l'air à jour, ils parlent du nouveau forum et de la section hardware. 
Par contre, notre venue x86ienne est passée inaperçue, et ça c'est très décevant.  :<_<:

----------


## Pelomar

Eh bien, libre à toi de changer cette infamie !




> Le mécano du site se surnomme Willman, déjà présent pour l'ancien site de Joystick.


Bien mis à jour effectivement  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Hey oh un peu de retenue, il déchire Gringo non mais.


Ouhhhhh ONi est amoureux de Gringo! Oni est amoureux de Gringo!!!!

:coursderécré:

----------


## Ash

Je me pose là deux secondes pour dire que les news (canard et site) font partie de ce que je préfère. Y toucher, c'est amputer CPC de ce qu'il a de plus drôle.
A propos du site, d'ailleurs, j'ai fais ce que je n'avais jamais fait auparavant, j'ai félicité Arthur en privé pour son immense talent. Touchez plus à rien !
Bon maintenant je vais aller faire de la lèche dans le topik sur le dernier numero.

----------


## Yasko

Personne n'a rien vu ?




> Contrairement à certains concurrents qui se contentent de recopier des dossiers de presse, _Canard PC_ a un style plus tranché grâce à l'expérience de ses testeurs, notamment dans leurs domaines de prédilection (FPS, STR, *S.M.*, simulations, wargames, etc.).


Je suis donné vachement mal avec paint, alors en plus si personne ne voit... pffuu...
Ou, c'est juste que c'est pas marrant ? hein c'est ça ?  ::|: 

 ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Personne n'a rien vu ?
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis donné vachement mal avec paint, alors en plus si personne ne voit... pffuu...
> Ou, c'est juste que c'est pas marrant ? hein c'est ça ?


Ah bah ouais c'est pas drôle.








Ou pas.




Faut voir.

----------


## raton-laveur

Ce qui ne nous dit pas pourquoi le test de Call of Duty 4 n'apparait pas dans la base de données du site. Remords ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Parce que la base de donnée d'Half est complètement pourrie.
Sinon, on s'en veut un peu d'avoir mis autant, c'est vrai. 
Quand on discute on se dit qu'on aurait dû mettre 5 pour le propos.

----------


## Yasko

> Parce que la base de donnée d'Half est complètement pourri.


Ah... C'est pour ça qu'il veut dégager le topic à b0b0...
 ::): 

delete from posts 
where user_id in (select user_id from users where user_category='flooder');
commit;
 :^_^: 

Tu peux aussi essayer de mettre un index (DLC des flooders).

----------


## ese-aSH

Pourquoi je ne me reabonnerai pas :
(critique constructive d'un magazine pas si mal :D)

Les news :
bon dans le fond c'etait genial y a 10 ans, maintenant tout le monde a le net (a commencer par canardplus.com), et donc access a ces news. Ajoute a cela que parfois vous mettez 2 fois la meme news (sisi ! reedition du premier simcity y a 1 ou 2 numero  ::P: ).
Les tests :
bon c'est pas de votre faute mais la production de jeu pc tient parfois du ridicule sur 15j : 2 jeux sans interet, 2 jeux underground auquel seul boulon jouera en france et pis.. c'est tout ?  ::o: 
Pour les jeux sans interet ba... ils sont sans interet quoi, y consacrer meme 1 page c'est deja trop (bon c ptete rigolo a ecrire je dis pas, mais bon lire qu'un jeu est moche pas interessant etc... bof suffisait d'un label 2/10 on comprend)
les jeux underground, la par contre pourquoi pas, meme si je ne joue ni a dwarf fortress ni a des wargame old school, je trouve ca cool que vous vous fasiez 'chier' a les creuser et a nous les presenter (faute de quoi ben on passerait surement a cote)

les previews
c'est bien c'est bien sauf que enchainer le reportage, la beta version puis le test dans 3 numero consecutifs ca laisse parfois un arriere gout de deja vu.

le hardware
bien bien, sauf pour l'aspect news (cf commentaires sur les news).

au final il y a une bonne moitie du mag que je lis sans que ca m'apprenne grand chose, ni eveille de l'interet chez moi :/


bon a cote de ca il y a du bon : des tests honnetes tout d'abord. la nouvelle 'rubrique' qui detaille les mods sorti sur un jeu (sisi ca m'as donné envie de revoir oblivion, stalker et ptete aussi de me mettre a medieval TW).
et puis des tentatives comme 'l'ia dans les jeux' (mais la berk quoi , l'ia c'est pas 2 algo de pathfinding que n'importe quel informaticien fait dans sa jeunesse... fin bon). ptete a creuser ?
l'aspect communautaire aussi bien, les serveurs TF2 par ex, mais ca c'est hors cadre du mag non ?


braif tout ca pour dire que meme si l'initiative est louable, j'estime que ca vaut plus les 7x€ / an...

----------


## Largeman

> Pourquoi je ne me reabonnerai pas :
> (critique constructive d'un magazine pas si mal :D)
> 
> Les news :
> bon dans le fond c'etait genial y a 10 ans, maintenant tout le monde a le net (a commencer par canardplus.com), et donc access a ces news. Ajoute a cela que parfois vous mettez 2 fois la meme news (sisi ! reedition du premier simcity y a 1 ou 2 numero ).
> Les tests :
> bon c'est pas de votre faute mais la production de jeu pc tient parfois du ridicule sur 15j : 2 jeux sans interet, 2 jeux underground auquel seul boulon jouera en france et pis.. c'est tout ? 
> Pour les jeux sans interet ba... ils sont sans interet quoi, y consacrer meme 1 page c'est deja trop (bon c ptete rigolo a ecrire je dis pas, mais bon lire qu'un jeu est moche pas interessant etc... bof suffisait d'un label 2/10 on comprend)
> les jeux underground, la par contre pourquoi pas, meme si je ne joue ni a dwarf fortress ni a des wargame old school, je trouve ca cool que vous vous fasiez 'chier' a les creuser et a nous les presenter (faute de quoi ben on passerait surement a cote)
> ...


"Braif", dans ce que tu dis, tu passe à coté de tout ce qui fait selon moi CPC: son ton, son humour, son engagement... A te lire je me demande presque ce que tu aime dans CPC  ::rolleyes:: 

Donc, selon toi, quels sont les changements à faire ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> "Braif", dans ce que tu dis, tu passe à coté de tout ce qui fait selon moi CPC: son ton, son humour, son engagement... A te lire je me demande presque ce que tu aime dans CPC 
> 
> Donc, selon toi, quels sont les changements à faire ?


Au hasard, je dirais le contraire de ce qu'il critique ?

----------


## Largeman

> Au hasard, je dirais le contraire de ce qu'il critique ?


Hum hum... non ma question est dans le sens: "quelle voie doit suivre CPC pour être plus à même de le satisfaire ?"

Parcequ'avec tout ce qu'il n'aime pas... il va bien falloir le remplir le mag non ?!

----------


## Ezechiel

> Hum hum... non ma question est dans le sens: "quelle voie doit suivre CPC pour être plus à même de le satisfaire ?"
> 
> Parcequ'avec tout ce qu'il n'aime pas... il va bien falloir le remplir le mag non ?!


Bin il fait pas dans la critique stricte, ça remet en rien en cause l'humour, le ton tout ça. Mais quand tu fais une critique, bin c'est critique. Il va pas commencer par lister ce qu'il aime.
Et puis bon, si il était abonné, ça va de soit qu'il aime l'humour. 
Faut pas non plus faire dans la défense passionnée et aveugle ^^

----------


## El Gringo

> "Braif", dans ce que tu dis, tu passe à coté de tout ce qui fait selon moi CPC: son ton, son humour, son engagement... A te lire je me demande presque ce que tu aime dans CPC


Il passe à côté dans sa critique mais je ne pense pas qu'il saute toutes les lignes contenant une blague, donc ça ne doit pas être assez lourd dans sa balance pour prolonger l'abonnement. C'est son choix, on peut tous le pointer du doigt en insultant sa mère maintenant.

----------


## Largeman

> Bin il fait pas dans la critique stricte, ça remet en rien en cause l'humour, le ton tout ça. Mais quand tu fais une critique, bin c'est critique. Il va pas commencer par lister ce qu'il aime.
> Et puis bon, si il était abonné, ça va de soit qu'il aime l'humour. 
> Faut pas non plus faire dans la défense passionnée et aveugle ^^


Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi. Je crois que je m'exprime vraiment mal ces temps-ci. En fait je demandais simplement ce qui selon lui améliorerait CPC. 

Pour mes propos sur le ton, l'humour et l'engagement de CPC c'est simplement parce que j'aime autant et même parfois plus les papiers cultures que les tests. Autrement dit ce qui compte ce n'est pas ce que traite CPC  mais plutôt la façon dont ils traitent les différents sujets. Enfin ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## senor bigote

braif tout ca pour dire que meme si l'initiative est louable, j'estime que ca vaut plus les 7x€ / an...[/quote]

C´est drole, je n´aimais plus CPC, mais ta critique m´a redonné envie de le lire.


CPC est un magazine inegal dans son humour et ses plumes, mais qui demeure la seule alternative credible dans ce marasme actuel qu´est la presse specialisée.  CPC est aux revues de jeux videos ce que les cahiers du football sont à l´Equipe, une insolence reconfortante, une resistance à cette pensée unique qui cancerise la société.
C´est pour cela que l´on prend plaisir à lire les papiers culture ou news qui ne sont pourtant pas au depart la raison de l´achat du journal.
Le tout a le defaut de sa qualité, son insolence entraine parfois un manque d´humilité, une absence d´humour sur soi à force d´en avoir sur les autres.
Et pourquoi, puisque vous traitez des sorties culturelles, ne pas faire une rubrique parlant des sports méconnus, comme l´aviron ou le 69 ?

----------


## Zepolak

Pour que la citation fonctionne bien, il faut que tu écrives un [ quote ] au début et un [ /quote ] à la fin. Il manque celui de début là  ::): 
(Le tout sans espace, mais comme les balises [ code ] et [ HTML ] semblent planter... Ce qui me fait dire que c'est même ptêtre pas la faute de Bigote là...)

----------


## ese-aSH

> Il passe à côté dans sa critique mais je ne pense pas qu'il saute toutes les lignes contenant une blague, donc ça ne doit pas être assez lourd dans sa balance pour prolonger l'abonnement. C'est son choix, on peut tous le pointer du doigt en insultant sa mère maintenant.





> Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi. Je crois que je m'exprime vraiment mal ces temps-ci. En fait je demandais simplement ce qui selon lui améliorerait CPC. 
> 
> Pour mes propos sur le ton, l'humour et l'engagement de CPC c'est simplement parce que j'aime autant et même parfois plus les papiers cultures que les tests. Autrement dit ce qui compte ce n'est pas ce que traite CPC  mais plutôt la façon dont ils traitent les différents sujets. Enfin ce n'est que mon avis.





> C´est drole, je n´aimais plus CPC, mais ta critique m´a redonné envie de le lire.
> CPC est un magazine inegal dans son humour et ses plumes, mais qui demeure la seule alternative credible dans ce marasme actuel qu´est la presse specialisée.  CPC est aux revues de jeux videos ce que les cahiers du football sont à l´Equipe, une insolence reconfortante, une resistance à cette pensée unique qui cancerise la société.
> C´est pour cela que l´on prend plaisir à lire les papiers culture ou news qui ne sont pourtant pas au depart la raison de l´achat du journal.
> Le tout a le defaut de sa qualité, son insolence entraine parfois un manque d´humilité, une absence d´humour sur soi à force d´en avoir sur les autres.
> Et pourquoi, puisque vous traitez des sorties culturelles, ne pas faire une rubrique parlant des sports méconnus, comme l´aviron ou le 69 ?


premiere remarque, j'ai pas dit que je chiais definitevement sur cpc que je trouvais ca nul etc... juste que je me reabonnerai pas, sans doute que -comme avant de m'abonner d'ailleurs- j'en acheterai un de temps a autre en kiosque.

bon a propos des blagues : dans l'ensemble ca me plait, maintenant les djdailledentonkuwabon jpense que vous en avez fait le tour (ca fait grandement parti du sentiment de 'deja lu').

a propos du contenu, ben c'est sur que faire un magazine 'specialisé' sur un domaine ou l'actualité est faible (voire parfois nulle) c'est pas evident. mais trouver des idées, des sujets etc, c'est pas mon métier, moi je suis utilisateur final. Si je viens donner mon point de vue c'est pas pour descendre cpc, au contraire c'est dans l'espoir que ce ne soit pas inutile (j'ai autre chose a foutre de mon temps que d'insulter sur des forums)

si je prend mon exemple perso, qu'est ce qui m'interesse dans les JV et que je trouve pas sur cpc ? réponse immédiate : les details de jeu techniques -> je passe pas mal de temps sur des forums comme civfanatics, relicnews. pourquoi ne pas insérer dans CPC des analyses de strategies assez poussées ? fut un temps ou les mag de JV nous balancait 15 pages de 'soluces' par numero, c'est une epoque revolue (peut etre parceque les jeux sont plus simples ?) mais les discussions techniques sur les facon de jouer sont ce qui a mes yeux s'en rapprochent le plus.
y a une tite rubrique aussi que j'aime bien : celle qui parle des utilitaires divers et variés, pourquoi ne pas lui faire prendre un peu d'ampleur (en expliquant par ex comment se servir de certains outils) dans 'canard pc' il n'y a pas 'jeux videos', par contre il y a 'pc', donc plutot que de parler de jeux que personne n'installera / n'achetera pourquoi ne pas faire decouvrir aux gens comment mieux utiliser leur becane.
la double page 'culture' ou chacun expose un sujet, c'etait une bonne idée aussi, ca eveille la curiosité (bon pas toujours, mais vous avez le droit d'avoir des gouts de chiotte aussi).

fin bon jsuis d'accord avec les autres pour dire que votre ton, votre approche du metier (que je qualifierai d'honnete, triste epoque celle ou l'on est obligé d'aduler un journaliste pour son impartialité), votre humour etc... sont raffraichissants. le seul probleme c'est qu'au final il reste un lecteur qui paye un mag entre autres pour en tirer qqs informations sur les JV.

----------


## Erokh

> si je prend mon exemple perso, qu'est ce qui m'interesse dans les JV et que je trouve pas sur cpc ? réponse immédiate : les details de jeu techniques -> je passe pas mal de temps sur des forums comme civfanatics, relicnews. pourquoi ne pas insérer dans CPC des analyses de strategies assez poussées ? fut un temps ou les mag de JV nous balancait 15 pages de 'soluces' par numero, c'est une epoque revolue (peut etre parceque les jeux sont plus simples ?) mais les discussions techniques sur les facon de jouer sont ce qui a mes yeux s'en rapprochent le plus.


ah ouais mais dans ce cas, c'est moi qui ne serai pas content  ::P: 
nan sérieux, y'a pas mal de monde qui a gueulé contre le dossier "comment bien jouer à TF2", qui au final est exactement ce que tu echerche, si j'ai bien compris. Il y a eu aussi Joy qui montrait les tactiques des pros sur les différentes cartes de CS.
Alors faire des tucs comme ça c'est bien, mais: 
1) ca demande beaucoup de temps pour vraiment fouiller le jeu et trouve les tactiques qui marchent. Ou alors il aut faire confiance aux forums et leu concours de "c'est moi qui ai la plus grosse (tactique bien sûre)"

2)ce ne sera compréhensible que par ceux qui ont le jeu, vu qu'il y a souvent des objets/armes/déplacement/véhicules spécifiques. Genre si je te parle de prendre pour shooter le titan par derrière, vas-y pour comprendre que je te demande de faire bélier avec une jeep pour dégommer le tank adverse...

3)ça n'intéressera que ceux qui ont envie de jouer comme des pros, soit environ 20% (à vue de pif, hein) de ceux qui ont le jeu: le reste joue juste pour le fun et ne recherche aucune tactique précise

donc au final, ce genre d'initiative touche potentiellement top peu de personnes pour un magazine, qui doit pour vivre attirer le chaland. Donc pour cete partie là, j'ai bien peur que tu doive rester sur les forums, où 'ailleurs tu auras comme pour les news de meilleures info, et plus vite en plus!!

----------


## ese-aSH

> ah ouais mais dans ce cas, c'est moi qui ne serai pas content 
> nan sérieux, y'a pas mal de monde qui a gueulé contre le dossier "comment bien jouer à TF2", qui au final est exactement ce que tu echerche, si j'ai bien compris. Il y a eu aussi Joy qui montrait les tactiques des pros sur les différentes cartes de CS.
> Alors faire des tucs comme ça c'est bien, mais: 
> 1) ca demande beaucoup de temps pour vraiment fouiller le jeu et trouve les tactiques qui marchent. Ou alors il aut faire confiance aux forums et leu concours de "c'est moi qui ai la plus grosse (tactique bien sûre)"
> 
> 2)ce ne sera compréhensible que par ceux qui ont le jeu, vu qu'il y a souvent des objets/armes/déplacement/véhicules spécifiques. Genre si je te parle de prendre pour shooter le titan par derrière, vas-y pour comprendre que je te demande de faire bélier avec une jeep pour dégommer le tank adverse...
> 
> 3)ça n'intéressera que ceux qui ont envie de jouer comme des pros, soit environ 20% (à vue de pif, hein) de ceux qui ont le jeu: le reste joue juste pour le fun et ne recherche aucune tactique précise
> 
> donc au final, ce genre d'initiative touche potentiellement top peu de personnes pour un magazine, qui doit pour vivre attirer le chaland. Donc pour cete partie là, j'ai bien peur que tu doive rester sur les forums, où 'ailleurs tu auras comme pour les news de meilleures info, et plus vite en plus!!


euh oui mais alors la non.
cpc s'adresse a un public niche. je vois pas en quoi les strategies pour jouer a medieval total war t'interesseraient moins que les differents mods existants pour ce jeu.
mon idée est pas forcement bonne (loin s'en faut), mais l'argument 'niche' est pas le bon.
l'exemple de tf2 que tu prend est tres mauvais, un fps fun basé sur la rigolade se prete assez peu a ce genre de considerations.

dans les colonnes de cpc on sent tres regulierement le "nous (ce nous incluant les lecteurs) on est pas des joueurs du dimanche", on te parle de jeux auquel personne a par de gros fan ne jouera (tres recement un rpg au look d'arcanum, ca avait l'air pas mal, mais a ton avis combien de gens acceptent encore de jouer en 600*800 en 2008 ?).

enfin quand tu dis 'ca n'interessera que les pro', hey encore une fois leur metier n'est pas 'testeurs de JV' mais 'journalistes', c'est a eux de savoir rendre les choses interessantes et accessibles aussi bien pour les 'pros' que pour ceux qui passent par la.
je reprend une derniere fois l'exemple de medieval TW : je n'y ai jamais joué, et pourtant j'ai lu les 2 (ou 4 jsais plus) pages qui y etaient consacrées, avec comme conclusion 'tiens ptete que je vais l'essayer'.
si tu tombe sur une double page qui detaille comment fonctionne une economie de specialistes dans civ4 ou qui explique pourquoi il faut favoriser les escouades de 5 spaces marines dans dow (la je parle de ce que je connais) ca va vraiment te paraitre insurmontable ? ou bien est ce que au contraire tu te dira pas 'a tiens ca a l'air rigolo ce jeu j'essaierai bien'.


je comprend pas comment tu peux de maniere cohérente trouver une justification a une double page sur dwarf fortress, et trouver etrange l'idée de donner des pistes strategiques sur des jeux grand public.

----------


## Yasko

> cpc s'adresse a un public moche.


Eh, toi-même !

----------


## Erokh

> je comprend pas comment tu peux de maniere cohérente trouver une justification a une double page sur dwarf fortress, et trouver etrange l'idée de donner des pistes strategiques sur des jeux grand public.


la double page sur dwarf fortress permet de le présenter. Ce genre d'article sert justement à mette à portée de tout joueur un jeu vers lequel ils n'auraient pas forcément été à la base.
Un article "les tactiques de..." est fait pour les joueurs qui déjà à la base connaissent le jeu. En fait justement, je trouve que ce n'est plus vraiment du travail de journaliste, mais plus du travail de... consultant? conseiller? entraineur? 

Je comprends ton point de vue, et je comprends qu'on puisse aimer se plonger dans les mécanismes d'un jeu, pour optimiser à mort. Mais personnellement, je n'aurais jamais je pense le courage de me plonger autant dans un jeu. D'ailleurs, je pense que ça me ferait trop oublier le côté fun de la chose. Même un article "comment gérer comme un dieu à lockon" (je vole en escadrille, donc je ferais partie à priori de la cible type  :;):  ) ne me paraitrait pas justifié dans un mag de JV généraliste. A la limite dans un mag plus spécialisé en simu (ou en STR, ou en FPS,...); mais là on ne parle plus de CPC  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

Je n'aime plus machin, je n'aime plus ceci, je n'aime plus cela, ça veut quand même dire qu'a un moment donner vous avez aimé, alors que moi j'ai jamais aimé du tout et ce depuis le début et pourtant j'en fais pas tout un topic.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Enormement de choses intéressantes et deux trois petits trucs à la con.


Il y a quand même une excellente idée dans tout ce que tu dis.
Le coup des guides de jeu.

Evidemment, on en trouvera partout sur le web. 

Mais quand tu vois le fantastique Guide de SimCity 4 écrit par ackboo à une époque révolue, qui ressurgit sur tous les sites de fans, allant même jusqu'à être traduit par certains, tu te dis qu'il a peut être quand même une valeur ajoutée qui mériterait un peu d'attention.

Je vais voir avec lui.

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Le problème des guides de jeu, outre le fait que le lecteur doit posséder le jeu pour comprendre les subtilités détaillées, c'est que (de mon point de vue) c'est beaucoup moins plaisant à lire qu'un article "normal", c'est souvent la description d'une liste d'éléments à maitriser, avec souvent les mêmes tournures de phrases, le même vocabulaire, ainsi que le même ton neutre. Personnellement je trouve ça ennuyeux à lire, les rares fois où j'ai plutôt aimé (et là je fais fanboy) c'est lorsque ackboo les écrit, car son style à lui ressort bien dans le guide et du coup on a moins l'impression d'être devant une simple "liste". 

Après même ackboo ne peut pas donner autant d'intérêt aux guides qu'à un bon gros test ou une preview, c'est pourquoi je trouve leur intérêt limité d'un point de vue rédactionnel.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, mais en période d'actu creuse, ça pourrait être digne d'intérêt non ?

----------


## Aghora

Vous avez pas peur qu'ensuite chacun demande un guide pour "son" jeu à lui ?

----------


## Athmos

> (mais la berk quoi , l'ia c'est pas 2 algo de pathfinding que n'importe quel informaticien fait dans sa jeunesse... fin bon).


95% de l'IA dans les jeux, c'est du pathfinding et ce genre de choses. faut pas se laisser leurer par le mot intelligence, il n'y a pas la puissance de calcul pour faire des choses si incroyables. le gros du calcul pour qu'un soldat détecte qu'un autre est a couvert, c'est du pathfinding. pareil pour se mettre a couvert. pareil pour contourner un couvert.

Coder un système de répartition des taches pour coordonner plusieurs agents, par exemple, c'est souvent plus simple que de les faire aller d'un point A à un point B.




> gnagnagna guides de jeu


Moi ça me dit les guides de jeux. Je trouve que c'est une bonne idée. Je ne joue plus autant qu'avant (et de loin) mais je passe facilement du temps a lire sur le même genre de forums (en l'occurrence entre autres les même, on doit avoir des gouts en communs).
Quand j'en trouve sur des jeux que je ne connais pas, je les lit et ça me permet de les découvrir en même temps.
L'exemple de DOW cité semble bien; si il n'a pas tant marqué le monde, il faut reconnaitre que c'est un RTS remarquablement compétitif et fréquenté plus de 3 ans après sa sortie, ce qui est rare en dehors de l'hégémonie Blizzard.

J'avoue par ailleurs que j'en ai un peu marre des "dans ton cul", mais enfin c'est comme ça, l'humour moderne passe par la fabrication puis la réutilisation perpétuelle de références communautaires. En l'occurrence, même si ça ne me fait plus rire depuis un bon moment, c'est un tel automatisme qu'a mon avis beaucoup gueuleraient sur l'identité qui se perd ou un truc du genre si ça dégageait; je ne sais pas comment cela pourra évoluer vers autre chose.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Vous avez pas peur qu'ensuite chacun demande un guide pour "son" jeu à lui ?


Nan parce que je pense que le guide ne fonctionnera que s'il s'agit de nos jeux préférés.
Tout simplement parce qu'on est plus divertissant et intéressant lorsque l'on parle de ce que l'on aime.

----------


## getcha

Il faudrait un guide pour tout les combos dans Stranglehold, une sorte de kamasutra du bullet time.

----------


## ese-aSH

> 95% de l'IA dans les jeux, c'est du pathfinding et ce genre de choses. faut pas se laisser pleurer par le mot intelligence, il n'y a pas la puissance de calcul pour faire des choses si incroyables. le gros du calcul pour qu'un soldat détecte qu'un autre est a couvert, c'est du pathfinding. pareil pour se mettre a couvert. pareil pour contourner un couvert.
> 
> Coder un système de répartition des taches pour coordonner plusieurs agents, par exemple, c'est souvent plus simple que de les faire aller d'un point A à un point B.


eu mwé.
je sais pas parceque les algo de recherche du plus court chemin dans un graph sont connus et maitrisés. le probleme dans le cas du pathfinding c'est leur adaptation a l'environnement (au sens logiciel) du jeu : comment décrire une barrière a sauter, comment tenir compte des passages trop exposés pour les eviter etc... + des soucis d'optimisation mais qui la sont techniquement en marge de ce que le lecteur lambda pourrat comprendre (chose que l'article résumait par 'faut choisir entre perf et chemin parfait')
fin bon ct une remarque d'aigri (qui s'est tapé suffisement de cours d'algo) et j'ai vu ailleurs sur le forum que certains avaient été trancendé par cet article, donc objectif atteint (je n'exprime qu'un avis hein, je n'énonce pas des vérités).

----------


## --Lourd--

Un guide X3 reunion par Cpc  ::wub::

----------


## Athmos

> Vous avez pas peur qu'ensuite chacun demande un guide pour "son" jeu à lui ?


ça fera une raison de plus pour attendre le prochain numéro.
Et puis avec les sondages et en voyant les thread les plus épais du forum, ils savent bien quels sont les jeux les plus populaires pour leur lectorat, je pense.




> Un guide X3 reunion par Cpc


alors là oui.

StrangeHold je m'en fous, mais rien que pour l'expression "kamasutra du bullet time", c'était un chouette post  :;):

----------


## Geminys

> Nan parce que je pense que le guide ne fonctionnera* que s'il s'agit de nos jeux préférés*.
> Tout simplement parce qu'on est plus divertissant et intéressant lorsque l'on parle de ce que l'on aime.


ça ne veut quand même pas dire que Gringo va nous faire un guide sur CrazyFrog racer   ::blink:: 

 ::siffle::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Ouais, mais en période d'actu creuse, ça pourrait être digne d'intérêt non ?


Tout à fait. Et puis un guide peut-être mieux troussé que "prenez la torche, éclairez le couloir, ensuite cherchez l'interrupteur, activez-le, la lumière se rallume, vous pouvez éteindre la torche". Enfin perso, j'ai toujours pris plaisir à lire un guide, même quand je n'avais pas le jeu, dès lors qu'il avait de la personnalité.

----------


## senor bigote

[/quote] Après même ackboo ne peut pas donner autant d'intérêt aux guides qu'à un bon gros test ou une preview, c'est pourquoi je trouve leur intérêt limité d'un point de vue rédactionnel.[/quote]

Je suis infiniment d´accord sur ce point. Je deteste les guides. Profondément. J´ajouterais les hors séries qui me depriment.
Quand sort une HS d´une revue dont je suis fidèle, j´ai envie de vomir au visage de mon libraire, comme s´il s´agissait du messager qu´on tue. 
Mais je peux comprendre qu´il s´agisse d´une façon parfois indispensable de racoler un public plus large: les hors series de warcraft et autres couilleries se vendent souvent mieux que le magazine ordinaire.

Je n´arrive pas les quotes, je suis désolé.

----------


## Athmos

je ne suis pas d'accord...
D'abord vu qu'il ne font pas partie de la série même les abonnés ne sont pas obligés de les acheter, et cela autorise des contenus plus ciblé et un traitement plus profond d'un sujet ou d'un autre sans défriser la partie du lectorat qui n'est pas intéressée ou perturber des rubriques usuelles (news...).
Le HS hardware par exemple est une sorte de référence, car il est quand même drôlement bien branlé comme on dit par chez moi, et des trucs comme le HS vista m'ont permi de bien savoir de quoi il s'agissait (et que je n'en voulais pas; et le HS était quand même moins cher que l'OS).

et puis même les HS en général, je ne sais pas quelle presse tu lis mais dans le cas de "Pour la science", ou "la recherche", ou "l'histoire", leur dossiers HS divers et variés sont quand même extrêmement intéressants; ca fait des sortes de publications inde pendantes par les mêmes éditeurs. Il y en as qui se sont même institués en série a part (les génies de la science, publication orientée histoire des science d'un des mag sus mentionnés, ou les manières de voir du monde diplomatique), ou le magazine littéraire qui prend une forme thématique en élisant un auteur sur lequel faire un dossier à chaque numéro.

Je ne vois pas vraiment, compte tenu de la diversité de ce qu'on peut trouver dans les hors séries selon les publications, comment on pourrait les aimer ou les détester les HS en général. Après, je lis presque uniquement de la presse spécialisé (en copieuses quantités), je ne sais pas ce que ça donne dans la presse généraliste, mais enfin CPC reste un mag spécialisé de toute façon.

Si ce n'est pas une blague, laisse tomber pour les quotes, mets "je cite" et des guillemets, on comprendra. Visiblement c'est pas fait pour toi ce truc là  ::):

----------


## Yasko

> eu mwé. je sais pas parceque les algo de recherche du plus court chemin dans un graph sont connus et maitrisés. le probleme dans le cas du pathfinding c'est leur adaptation a l'environnement (au sens logiciel) du jeu : comment décrire une barrière a sauter, comment tenir compte des passages trop exposés pour les eviter etc... + des soucis d'optimisation mais qui la sont techniquement en marge de ce que le lecteur lambda pourrat comprendre (chose que l'article résumait par 'faut choisir entre perf et chemin parfait')
> fin bon ct une remarque d'aigri (qui s'est tapé suffisement de cours d'algo) et j'ai vu ailleurs sur le forum que certains avaient été trancendé par cet article, donc objectif atteint (je n'exprime qu'un avis hein, je n'énonce pas des vérités).


Mouais, peut être que les algos de pathfinding de base sont simples, n'empeche qu'il y a encore pas mal de jeux dans lesquels ca marche mal. Ca doit donc pas être si simple que ça.
Je te rejoins sur le fait que le pathfinding ne represente qu'une petite partie de l'I.A., potentiellement, y a largement de quoi écrire tout un exemplaire de CPC rien que sur l'I.A. Le but de cet article était de faire une présentation accessible à tous, pas un guide de développement.

Pour la remarque d'Athmos sur la complexité des algos et le problème de perfs disponibles, la généralisation et la multiplication du nombre de coeurs dans les CPU offrent quand même pas mal de possibilités maintenant (comme indiqué dans l'article d'ailleurs).

----------


## senor bigote

[quote=Athmos;869511je ne suis pas d'accord...
D'abord vu qu'il ne font pas partie de la série même les abonnés ne sont pas obligés de les acheter, et cela autorise des contenus plus ciblé et un traitement plus profond d'un sujet ou d'un autre sans défriser la partie du lectorat qui n'est pas intéressée ou perturber des rubriques usuelles (news...).
Le HS hardware par exemple est une sorte de référence, car il est quand même drôlement bien branlé comme on dit par chez moi, et des trucs comme le HS vista m'ont permi de bien savoir de quoi il s'agissait (et que je n'en voulais pas; et le HS était quand même moins cher que l'OS).

et puis même les HS en général, je ne sais pas quelle presse tu lis mais dans le cas de "Pour la science", ou "la recherche", ou "l'histoire", leur dossiers HS divers et variés sont quand même extrêmement intéressants; ca fait des sortes de publications inde pendantes par les mêmes éditeurs. Il y en as qui se sont même institués en série a part (les génies de la science, publication orientée histoire des science d'un des mag sus mentionnés, ou les manières de voir du monde diplomatique), ou le magazine littéraire qui prend une forme thématique en élisant un auteur sur lequel faire un dossier à chaque numéro.

Je ne vois pas vraiment, compte tenu de la diversité de ce qu'on peut trouver dans les hors séries selon les publications, comment on pourrait les aimer ou les détester les HS en général. Après, je lis presque uniquement de la presse spécialisé (en copieuses quantités), je ne sais pas ce que ça donne dans la presse généraliste, mais enfin CPC reste un mag spécialisé de toute façon.

Si ce n'est pas une blague, laisse tomber pour les quotes, mets "je cite" et des guillemets, on comprendra. Visiblement c'est pas fait pour toi ce truc là  ::): [/quote]

Je suis finalement assez d´accord avec toi, lorsqu´il s´agit de revues scientifiques ou historiques, un HS peut permettre d´approfondir un theme. Mais, c´est un avis tout à fait personnel et je comprends que qu´il ne soit pas transmissible, les HS sur les jeux videos me font chier. Tres souvent leur contenu est trompeur, voué à fausse profondeur où tout est traité superficiellement.
Je prefere une page matos, guide, ou autre walkthrough, que de me taper tout un journal sur le meme sujet.
Mais j´ai été un peu excessif, un HS bien fait, peut aider les lecteurs à s´y retrouver. Bref, c´est un debat ou j´ai du mal à avoir un avis tranché. Donne moi deux jours et de l´aspirine pour te répondre plus clairement.

Mais... Mais... J´ai ... J´AI REUSSI MES QUOTES, CAN YOU SAY ALLELUIA, BROTHERS !!!

----------


## O.Boulon

> Mais... Mais... J´ai ... J´AI REUSSI MES QUOTES, CAN YOU SAY ALLELUIA, BROTHERS !!!


Ah bon ?

----------


## Athmos

ha ha ha  ::):

----------


## Ezechiel

> J´AI REUSSI MES QUOTES, CAN YOU SAY ALLELUIA, BROTHERS !!!


Bin en même temps même ma mère saurait réussir un quote... 



Sinon le niveau de la critique a monté d'un cran, c'est bien. En même temps Ash c'est un pote, donc forcement un type bien (c'est le deuxième larron derrière mon pc pour ceux qui jouent à DoW en réseau entre canards :: pub pour mon topic inside :: )
Je suis pas d'accord avec lui sur tout, mais la critique c'est subjectif, et pour une fois c'est propre.
Pour ce qui est d'une certaine redondance dans le dantoncul, j'ai plus de souplesse que lui, mais même moi ça m'a frappé dernièrement. Faut que Couly prenne des vacances. Ce serait chouette qu'il creuse la relation Gringo/Boulon... Il s'y passe des trucs louches.

Sinon pour les guides de jeu, je suis totalement d'accord avec le monsieur. Parce qu'effectivement ça peut apporter un éclairage sur un jeu qu'on a, donner envie d'en ressortir un d'un placard, voir carrément donner envie de se procurer le jeu en question. 
Idem pour les utilitaires ou l'optimisation de machine, ça j'avoue que ça me plairait. 
Bon après, l'argument Dwarf Fortress, même si je le comprend, je peux pas totalement suivre. Parce que si Boulon peut pas nous vendre ses jeux pointus (de niche donc), il va être triste et dépérir, et après il sera moins méchant. Et ce serait moche. Et puis c'est aussi ça un magazine à ligne éditoriale. 

Le coup des on y joue encore avec patchs et mods, je confirme, c'est top. Moi même je caresse l'idée de me lancer dans Medieval Total War. 

Bref, y a de la suggestion constructive, et le débat s'élève. Et ça c'est bien. Parce que c'était pas gagné. Soit sage Bigote.



Edit: si quelqun reparle mettre en cause l'intérêt d'un HS hardware, je deviens fou je vous préviens.

----------


## senor bigote

Pourquoi les quotes ne marchent pas avec moi, bordel...
Vous voulez me rendre fou, c´est ça?!
Si je tombe, vous tombez avec moi, je vous préviens: 
Ezechiel,  j´aimerais remettre en cause le HS hardware.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ezechiel,  j´aimerais remettre en cause le HS hardware.


Un problème? Je te préviens, je lâche mon roquet sur toi:




> Casse toi pauvre con





(ce quote, c'est ma grand-mère qui vient de le faire. Elle, elle lit le HS hardware)

----------


## Athmos

senor : c'est boulon qui a édité ton post pour te pourrir ton joli quote que tu avais réussi et faire une blague rigolote. Ça marche, j'ai gloussé comme une gourde.

----------


## Ash

> En même temps Ash c'est un pote, donc forcement un type bien (c'est le deuxième larron derrière mon pc pour ceux qui jouent à DoW en réseau entre canards :: pub pour mon topic inside :: )
> Je suis pas d'accord avec lui sur tout, mais la critique c'est subjectif, et pour une fois c'est propre.


Euh j'ai pas l'honneur de te connaître, moi je suis celui qui tente, à tord, de faire des compliments et qui ne joue pas à DoW.

----------


## senor bigote

> senor : c'est boulon qui a édité ton post pour te pourrir ton joli quote que tu avais réussi et faire une blague rigolote. Ça marche, j'ai gloussé comme une gourde.


J´ai l´impresssion d´etre un pauvre ecolier pris à partie par deux bullies.
qu´est ce que vous allez faire d´autres? un IP au cirage?




> Euh j'ai pas l'honneur de te connaître, moi je suis celui qui tente, à tord, de faire des compliments et qui ne joue pas à DoW.


Ca en revanche , ca me fait rire.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Euh j'ai pas l'honneur de te connaître, moi je suis celui qui tente, à tord, de faire des compliments et qui ne joue pas à DoW.


C'est un pseudo courant Ash. En l'occurence je cause de ese-aSH. Faut lire les topics monsieur  ::mellow::

----------


## Yasko

:^_^:  Terrible le coup du quote. 




> Sinon pour les guides de jeu, je suis totalement d'accord avec le monsieur. Parce qu'effectivement ça peut apporter un éclairage sur un jeu qu'on a, donner envie d'en ressortir un d'un placard, voir carrément donner envie de se procurer le jeu en question.


Alors si ça donne envie d'acheter le jeu, ou mieux de le pirater, là je dis oui.
Dans le cas contraire, faudrait qu'il y ait quand même quelque chose de spécial dedans pour que ça intéresse ceux qui n'ont pas le jeu. Faut voir, avec la CPC touch, ca peut le faire. 
Une alternative sinon serait de de vous lancer dans le commerce de god. Le guide on demand.

Vous pouvez aussi mettre régulièrement sur le site un sondage pour savoir parmi les jeux sélectionnés (ceux que vous aimez) lesquels sont les plus à même d'intéresser le lectorat.




> Moi même je caresse l'idée de me lancer dans Medieval Total War.


Et moi je me caresse en lançant Medieval Total War.
 ::): 

D'ailleurs, une petite caresse s'impose.

----------


## Athmos

> J´ai l´impresssion d´etre un pauvre ecolier pris à partie par deux bullies.
> qu´est ce que vous allez faire d´autres? un IP au cirage?
> (...)


Désolé, de ma part au moins c'est assez innocent; c'est même pour etre sympa que je te l'expliquai (on voit en bas de ton post de qui est le dernier "edit"). Je trouve d'ailleurs ton style plutôt rafraichissant, tes posts me font marrer et je te soupçonne d'être quelqu'un de sympathique. Après, je suis pas modo sur le forum hein.

Tu débarques avec un un certain style, de la répartie, et une arrogance brutale par moment, dont on ne sait pas toujours si elle est pour rire ou pas (j'ai décidé de considérer que c'est pour de rire).

Du coup tu renvoies l'image de quelqu'un qui peut se défendre, d'une part, et de quelqu'un qui demande assez d'humour aux autres pour en faire preuve lui même, d'autre part.

Si tu es un peu susceptible, faut pas trop vanner ou adopter des positions trop tranchées. Surtout que comme on te connait pas trop, on ne sait pas a quoi s'en tenir. Si tu poste un peu de manière un poil moins tranchée dans un premier temps, je suis sur que tu te trouvera très à l'aise sur le forum au bout de pas longtemps.

La "sale blague" de Boulon n'est pas bien méchante, ça fait partie de son personnage sur le forum, faut le prendre avec un peu de recul. Il chambre beaucoup, il se fait aussi pas mal vanner et puis voilà.

Maintenant tu vas pas nous en chier une pendule non plus, si ?

----------


## Ezechiel

> Vaste nimp


Mon Yasko a craqué  ::mellow::  Je savais qu'il avait pas les épaules pour le topic à b0b0 :&#39;(

Il n'est plus que l'ombre du X86 crédible qu'il était. Minute de silence. Constat tragique. Les canards sauvages ont encore frappés.

----------


## Yasko

Crédible, faut le dire vite...

----------


## Aghora

> Crédible, faut le dire vite...


Crdbl !

----------


## senor bigote

> Désolé, de ma part au moins c'est assez innocent; c'est même pour etre sympa que je te l'expliquai (on voit en bas de ton post de qui est le dernier "edit"). Je trouve d'ailleurs ton style plutôt rafraichissant, tes posts me font marrer et je te soupçonne d'être quelqu'un de sympathique. Après, je suis pas modo sur le forum hein.
> 
> Tu débarques avec un un certain style, de la répartie, et une arrogance brutale par moment, dont on ne sait pas toujours si elle est pour rire ou pas (j'ai décidé de considérer que c'est pour de rire).
> 
> Du coup tu renvoies l'image de quelqu'un qui peut se défendre, d'une part, et de quelqu'un qui demande assez d'humour aux autres pour en faire preuve lui même, d'autre part.
> 
> Si tu es un peu susceptible, faut pas trop vanner ou adopter des positions trop tranchées. Surtout que comme on te connait pas trop, on ne sait pas a quoi s'en tenir. Si tu poste un peu de manière un poil moins tranchée dans un premier temps, je suis sur que tu te trouvera très à l'aise sur le forum au bout de pas longtemps.
> 
> La "sale blague" de Boulon n'est pas bien méchante, ça fait partie de son personnage sur le forum, faut le prendre avec un peu de recul. Il chambre beaucoup, il se fait aussi pas mal vanner et puis voilà.
> ...


Quand je vous compare à des bullies, il me semble que c´est la preuve que je prend ça avec humour.
Mais tu as raison, je ne suis pas encore à l´aise dans ce forum, et je n´ai pas envie de l´etre. Le jour oú l´on m´aimera, je m´en irai. (ça me laisse encore du temps visiblement)

Il est assez difficile de me vexer.
En revanche, je suis un peu triste quand mes vannes pourries sont mal interpretées et recues comme une agression. Mais c´est de ma faute, je n´ai qu´à etre meilleur.

Quand à savoir si je vais vous chier une pendule, je vis au Perou depuis deux ans, j´attrape la turista (intoxication alimentaire) environ 2 fois par semaines, donc je suis capable de chier toute sorte d´objet à present. Une pendule ne me fait pas peur.

----------


## Yasko

> Mais tu as raison, je ne suis pas encore à l´aise dans ce forum, et je n´ai pas envie de l´etre. Le jour oú l´on m´aimera, je m´en irai. (ça me laisse encore du temps visiblement)


Faut voir.




> Il est assez difficile de me vexer.
> En revanche, je suis un peu triste quand mes vannes pourries sont mal interpretées et recues comme une agression. Mais c´est de ma faute, je n´ai qu´à etre meilleur.


Je t'aime déjà. Tu peux te casser.

----------


## Ezechiel

stop au troll. Le topic reprenait du poil de la bête et on a tout cassé  ::(:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Il est assez difficile de me vexer.
> En revanche, je suis un peu triste quand mes vannes pourries sont mal interpretées et recues comme une agression. Mais c´est de ma faute, je n´ai qu´à etre meilleur.


C'est peut être juste que tu es trop bon. Un mec qui imite le plaintif de base avec gros sabots et panneau "Je suis un blagueur attention ohé ohé au bal masqué", on ne risque pas de le confondre. 
Si c'est fait avec plus de finesse, ça peut perturber la réception des signes.

Il y a aussi d'autres trucs^qui perturbe la compréhension, parfois, c'est la complexité de la chose et les différents niveaux de lecture qui peuvent perturber la réception.

Je prends un exemple.




> Envoyé par *GlopTurtle*  
> _*SNIP*_
> _J'ouvre je feuillette, miam une bonne couverture de l'ensemble de l'actualité PC, moults guides, de la bonne news matos toussa toussa... Mais !!!! Horreur, consternation !!!! Je me mis à lire le contenu, et là un nombre incroyable d'insultes grasses et autres news totalement bidons me brulent horriblement les yeux. Mais.. mais !!! Que s'est il passé ? C'est impossible !_
> _*SNIP*_
> 
> Citation:
> Envoyé par *korben*  
> _*SNIP*_
> _Je sais pas, peut-être c'est parce-que je vais sur la trentaine et que petit à petit le lectorat évolue et la ligne éditoriale avec...Enfin quand je lis les "vieux" de l'équipe, je reconnais souvent le style d'antan...Les nouveaux apportent chacun leur style auquels j'adhère ou pas, *SNIP*_
> ...


 
Voilà. Ce truc là envoie des signaux tellement complexes et contradictoires que je ne sais pas si je dois le prendre comme 

-1- Une attaque à l'encontre d'un texte raté (je suis pas drôle)
-2- Une incompréhension de la part du gars qui est passé à côté de ma tentative d'humour (il est con)
-3- D'une subtile, mais stylistiquement perturbée, critique des gars qui se plaignent tout le temps de CPC
-4- D'une crise de nostalgie aïgue.
-5- De tout à la fois.

Dans la mesure où, en écrivant ce papier sur Conflict ops : Portnawak, j'étais pas certain de son efficacité, un peu gêné par la lourdeur du comique de répétition (caisse, machin, mes couilles), j'ai décidé de prendre mal l'intervention de notre brave Flbl et de me vouer à sa destruction (en plus il écoûte du punk féministe ripou).

Tout ça pour vous dire, que trop de subtilité ou de complexité nuisent parfois à la compréhension du récepteur... surtout quand il s'agit d'un modo-scribouillard à l'égo torturé.

----------


## senor bigote

Ce forum se transforme en mise en abime : 
Omar est critique de jeux videos, il recoit une lettre d´un type qui critique sa critique, et nous l´expose pour que l´on puisse critiquer la critique de la critique d´un critique. 
Je crois que Korben est un psychopathe. Son style me fait peur, faussement joyeux et menaçant. Je prefere lui donner raison car je n´ai pas envie de mourir.

----------


## Yasko

> stop au troll. Le topic reprenait du poil de la bête et on a tout cassé


Je pense que tu as mal interprété mon message. 
Le _"Je t'aime déjà"_ était sincère, le "tu peux te casser" (j'aurais du ajouter "pauvre con" ?) n'étant qu'en rapport avec la déclaration précédente del señor, et là pour créer le paradoxe, sur un air de je t'aime, moi non plus.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ici on est post-moderne coco.
Quand à l'auteur, c'est pas Korben.
Inutile de le traiter de psychopathe. Il est déjà user de gamekult.

----------


## senor bigote

> Je pense que tu as mal interprété mon message. 
> Le _"Je t'aime déjà"_ était sincère, le "tu peux te casser" (j'aurais du ajouter "pauvre con" ?) n'étant qu'en rapport avec la déclaration précédente del señor, et là pour créer le paradoxe, sur un air de je t'aime, moi non plus.


Je t´invite à nous rejoindre à la  ADADLVSMIEQES (association d´anonymes dont les vannes sont mal interpretées et qui en souffrent )

----------


## Guest

> Je t´invite à nous rejoindre à la  ADADLVSMIEQES (association d´anonymes dont les vannes sont mal interpretées et qui en souffrent )


T'as qu'à être raciste direct, on te pète la gueule, hop pas de malentendu.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Moi je suis grave pour les guides de jeu. 

C'est le dossier sur "comment own3d sa m3re sur TF2" qui m'avait donné envie d'acheter le jeu. Le test disait que c'était technique tout ça, mais le dossier m'a beaucoup plus attiré, en allant dans le détail etc. 

Boulon, we want some guide de jeux.

----------


## senor bigote

> T'as qu'à être raciste direct, on te pète la gueule, hop pas de malentendu.


Pas con.

----------


## senor bigote

> Ici on est post-moderne coco.
> Quand à l'auteur, c'est pas Korben.
> Inutile de le traiter de psychopathe. Il est déjà user de gamekult.


J´ai preté à Korben des propos dont il n´etait pas l´auteur mais le rapporteur. Je m´en excuse.

----------


## jp_math

C'était vraiment très intéressant tout ça, cette conversation qui se répète et tout et tout... J'ai vraiment hâte qu'un prochain topic s'ouvre sur "Pourquoi j'aime pas l'évolution homophobe du rose des lapins de Couly."

Bon moi je vais me coucher, j'ai un article à écrire demain et je sais bien que je pourrai pas insulter cette vieille carcasse graisseuse de Raymond Devos, c'est un papier en anglais (:melapete ::): , ça ferait rire personne sauf moi (et peut-être un collègue mais pas sûr).

Sinon c'est dommage, j'ai bien aimé le papier culture moi. Le gros si y voyait ça (évidemment faudrait qu'il ait la lumière dans son container, et un abonnement à CPC, et une potion pour réveiller les cadavres, ça fait beaucoup de "si"...), en tout cas ça le ferait peut-être sourire de lire ça... P'têt' bien qu'il est moins coincé du fion que certains en tout cas... ou pas.

Faudra que je pense à me réabonner tiens.
C'était ma contribution inutile donc indispensable à un topic qui ne l'est pas moins. :;):

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais à mort Devos !

Désolé, le débat était trop trépidant pour que je n'y prenne pas part.

Sinon pour le QCM de Boulon je vote pour le 3, à savoir "D'une subtile, mais stylistiquement perturbée, critique des gars qui se plaignent tout le temps de CPC".

----------


## senor bigote

> Bon moi je vais me coucher, j'ai un article à écrire demain


Tu écris des articles, toi?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Hop on recentre sur le sujet principale: sans déconner, vous le payez vraiment Gringo ? VOus avez pas l'impression de vous faire arnaquer ?


il est payé en ticket bistro

----------


## jp_math

> Tu écris des articles, toi?


Oui monsieur. Mais des trucs chiants qui intéressent personne.

Sinon, on pourrait pas causer un peu de Raymond Barre? 

Son humour se situant sur le même champ sémantique que Gringo et Boulon réunis, on arriverai peut-être à mettre tout le monde d'accord?

Et pis au moins on se foutrait pas de la gueule d'un macchabée...

----------


## Guest62019

> Et pis au moins on se foutrait pas de la gueule d'un macchabée...


euuuh, je représentes les intérêts de la famille Barre, et je t'accuses de diffimation. Notre bien aimé Ray nous a quitté le 25 aout 2007.

nous nous reverrons au tribunal !

----------


## Athmos

> J´ai preté à Korben des propos dont il n´etait pas l´auteur mais le rapporteur. Je m´en excuse.


l'auteur c'était flbl, le tout se passait sur le forum (dans ce même thread, en page 6), et selon les lecteurs on a tous interprétés son propos différemment. Pas mal de gens avaient réagi comme si c'était une critique sur le mode du "c'était mieux avant", je l'avais compris comme un ironie se moquant de cette attitude, et encore maintenant personne n'est sur de savoir comment il faut le lire, puisque l'animal poste un coup sérieusement, un coup en trollant, dis une chose et son contraire, etc...

Pour banal qu'en soit le constat, il n'est pas moins vrai qu'il est difficile de se faire comprendre univoquement sur le mode ironique quand on ne se connait pas, et qu'en plus on s'exprime par écrit, donc sans ton, sans expressions de visages, etc...

Ca saoule tout le monde de voir annoncer ses vannes avec de gros sabots pour s'assurer d'être compris, ou alors de devoir se clarifier voir expliquer ses conneries de temps à autre (là ça me saoule par exemple), mais c'est comme ça. Ou alors de se glorifier d'être difficile a suivre, en confondant "pensée fulgurante" et "difficulté à s'exprimer". C'est le plus courant.

Bon je retourne raconter des conneries ailleurs.

----------


## Yasko

> P'têt' bien qu'il est moins coincé du fion que certains en tout cas...


Et moins intolérant aussi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tout à fait. Et puis un guide peut-être mieux troussé que "prenez la torche, éclairez le couloir, ensuite cherchez l'interrupteur, activez-le, la lumière se rallume, vous pouvez éteindre la torche". Enfin perso, j'ai toujours pris plaisir à lire un guide, même quand je n'avais pas le jeu, dès lors qu'il avait de la personnalité.


Ah ça me rappelle le bon vieux temps du Joystick de la belle époque, avec son carnet de soluces et d'aides pour des jeux que je ne possédais pas (ouais j'ai passé des années à acheter Joystick alors que je ne possédais pas de pc viables pour jouer)... Je les dévorais quand même tellement c'était bien rédigé ( à l'affut de la moindre vanne pourrie surtout)!
Les guides, c'est une idée à creuser, ceux de TF2, SupCom et Act Of war était très bien. Alors oui on peut trouver des guides sur le net qui aideront tout autant les joueurs avides de conseils. Après c'est le style du rédacteur qui fera la différence.

----------


## senor bigote

> Bon je retourne raconter des conneries ailleurs.


Non,  reste.




> euuuh, je représentes les intérêts de la famille Barre, et je t'accuses de diffimation. Notre bien aimé Ray nous a quitté le 25 aout 2007


Je sais qu´il aurait aimé que El Gringo fasse sa nécrologie.

----------


## senor bigote

> Pour banal qu'en soit le constat, il n'est pas moins vrai qu'il est difficile de se faire comprendre univoquement sur le mode ironique quand on ne se connait pas, et qu'en plus on s'exprime par écrit, donc sans ton, sans expressions de visages, etc...
> 
> Ca saoule tout le monde de voir annoncer ses vannes avec de gros sabots pour s'assurer d'être compris, ou alors de devoir se clarifier voir expliquer ses conneries de temps à autre (là ça me saoule par exemple), mais c'est comme ça. Ou alors de se glorifier d'être difficile a suivre, en confondant "pensée fulgurante" et "difficulté à s'exprimer". C'est le plus courant.


Faire de l´humour est un sport extreme. Jouissif mais casse gueule.
J´admire toute forme de tentative, meme les plus manquée, car c´est une prise de risque, se mettre en premiere ligne au risque de se prendre un bide en pleine tete.
Quand Omar et les autres, ecrivent, ils osent. Qu´ils soient respectés au moins pour cela.
Aimerions nous les pages news ou culture de CPC si elles etaient traitées au premier degré, froidement? 
Dans un cas similaire (et surtout parce que j´avais envie de parler de lui) je vous invite, pour ceux qui manie l´anglais correctement, à lire d´urgence dans la revue "Electronic Gaming Monthly" les articles de Sean Baby qui se trouvent en fin de journal. Ce type est un genie d´intelligence et d´humour. Ses pages sont les plus dévorées du journal alors que bien souvent elles ne traitent que de tres loin de jeux videos. Il a meme provoqué officiellement Uwe Boll en duel, qui s´est defilé. J´aurais bien scanné ici meme ses articles, si j´avais le temps (je l´ai) le courage (ah voila, c´est ça qui me manque) et un scanner.

----------


## senor bigote

Je ne suis absolument pas d´accord avec mon dernier post (oui, je peux debattre et entrer en rethorique seul)
Il y a beaucoup de formes d´humour et de personnes les pratiquant que je ne respecte absolument pas, comme Fabien Oteniente à qui je pète plusieurs fois au visage. Dont acte.

----------


## Yasko

> Il y a beaucoup de formes d´humour et de personnes les pratiquant que je ne respecte absolument pas, comme Fabien Oteniente à qui je pète plusieurs fois au visage. Dont acte.


Moi, ceux que je ne respecte pas, c'est les flatulants qui écorchent le nom de mon réalisateur préféré. 
Je te propose de continuer tes dialogues avec toi-même, avec toi-même.

(don't forget ANALDVDSMIEQES)

----------


## Ezechiel

Bigote m'a tué: il vient d'inventer le triple spam. Trois posts à la suite. Sur la page précédente, y en avait déjà deux qui se suivaient.

L'humour c'est aussi savoir rester sobre et concis. Et réfléchir 10s avant de balancer des posts compulsifs. 

(ceci dit Bigote est pas un sale con hein. Y en a. Lui ça va. Mais là il sert à rien.)

----------


## Guest

Han la remarque inutile !

----------


## Pelomar

Au fait Oni : non ca nous interesse pas.

----------


## Yasko

> Bigote m'a tué: il vient d'inventer le triple spam. Trois posts à la suite. Sur la page précédente, y en avait déjà deux qui se suivaient.


Ne sois pas trop exigeant avec lui, il maitrise le quote seulement depuis hier.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Stop Flood Sinon...

----------


## Guest

> Au fait Oni : non ca nous interesse pas.


Ouha l'autre qui comprend pas l'ironie absolue de mon post: je fais remarquer que c'est inutile tout en l'étant encore plus.

J'espère que tu vas rater ton bac et que tu subiras le sort de Steve Irwin en Australie.

----------


## Pelomar

> Ouha l'autre qui comprend pas l'ironie absolue de mon post: je fais remarquer que c'est inutile tout en l'étant encore plus.


Je parlais pas vraiment de ça en fait  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest

> Je parlais pas vraiment de ça en fait


Toi non plus tu sais pas quoter ?

----------


## Pelomar

Si si.
Bon allez je te le dis parce que t'es vraiment trop con : je répondais à la question que tu pose dans "ville"

Et j'avais parfaitement saisi l'ironie de ton post, enculé

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Toi non plus tu sais pas quoter ?


Il quote avec ses bourses.

----------


## senor bigote

> Ouha l'autre qui comprend pas l'ironie absolue de mon post: je fais remarquer que c'est inutile tout en l'étant encore plus.


 
Et un adherent de plus pour l´ANALDVDSMIEQES




> Si si.
> Bon allez je te le dis parce que t'es vraiment trop con : je répondais à la question que tu pose dans "ville"
> 
> Et j'avais parfaitement saisi l'ironie de ton post, enculé


Deux.

----------


## Ezechiel

Ban Oni² and Pelomar for being useless!


Mais que font les modos  ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ils remplissent leurs cartes d'adhérents...

----------


## kian

> Aimerions nous les pages news ou culture de CPC si elles etaient traitées au premier degré, froidement?


Non.

D'où lecture assidue le mercredi des Canards Péssé et Enchainé  :;):

----------


## jp_math

> Non.
> D'où lecture assidue le mercredi des Canards Péssé et Enchainé


A quand les contrepétries sur Carmack Romero, et Raymond Barre dans CPC?
Moi je vote pour.

----------


## flbl

> Un mec qui imite le plaintif de base avec gros sabots et panneau "Je suis un blagueur attention ohé ohé au bal masqué", on ne risque pas de le confondre. 
> Si c'est fait avec plus de finesse, ça peut perturber la réception des signes.


le coup du panneau pour dire "regarder j'ai pondu un truc drôle là", c'est de l'humour toléré dans les espaces autorisés et dûment indiqués comme tels. Dire au lecteur comment il doit interpréter le propos c'est limite manipulation 1984esque.
si on enlève le panneau "c'est de la blague pour de rire", est ce que d'un coup ça cesse d'être de la blague pour de rire ? 
Où se situe l'humour ? au niveau de la personne qui lit, de celle qui écrit ou alors indépendamment directement dans la suite de gribouillis ?




> Il y a aussi d'autres trucs^qui perturbe la compréhension, parfois, c'est la complexité de la chose et les différents niveaux de lecture qui peuvent perturber la réception.
> 
> Je prends un exemple.
> 
> _NoteDuQuoteurQuoté: ouéééé j'ai été cité en exemple par boulon !_
> 
> Voilà. Ce truc là envoie des signaux tellement complexes et contradictoires que je ne sais pas si je dois le prendre comme 
> 
> -1- Une attaque à l'encontre d'un texte raté (je suis pas drôle)
> ...


j'avoue, je suis coupable d'avoir écrit exprès un truc avec plusieurs niveaux de lecture pouvant être interprété de travers, avec perturbation des instruments de bord, tout en omettant d'expliciter comment le prendre, pour que le lecteur puisse projeter dessus ce qu'il veut. ("Grynix ernum quey ki skebow rednim u os dey wefna enocarn aquantana").

j'avoue aussi que ça me fait marrer de nuire à la compréhension du lecteur surtout quand ça tombe sur bouboul' et que ça lui brouille la compréhension tout en lui permettant d'exprimer sa sensibilité, sa gêne et son mal être d'avoir eu à tester conflict ops. 
Je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce que c'est que ce jeu et je n'y jouerais jamais, mais je me suis marré à lire le test, et j'avais donc glissé un tribute to omar's tribute to jean-baptiste poquelin (qui n'a pas fait que des pelleteuses).

Et pis il faut bien mériter son "forum title" custom, que d'ailleurs je vais déposer une plainte si on m'en remets pas un.

Dans le doute: Hanlon's razor = Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity.




> Désolé, le débat était trop trépidant pour que je n'y prenne pas part.
> 
> Sinon pour le QCM de Boulon je vote pour le 3, à savoir "D'une subtile, mais stylistiquement perturbée, critique des gars qui se plaignent tout le temps de CPC".


n'allons pas trop vite en besogne, il ne faut pas écarter la possibilité que boulon ne soit pas drôle, que je sois con, qu'au lieu d'être perturbée l'intervention soit perturbante, et qu'effectivement la qualité des jeux vidéos qui sortent poussent à la nostalgie de l'époque où il y avait des bons jeux. 

et pis toi fais pas trop ta maline sinon je rappelle à tout le monde ce que tu as dit dans le cpc n°61 page 21 sur double dragon ... mwahahaha!

----------


## senor bigote

> ("Grynix ernum quey ki skebow rednim u os dey wefna enocarn aquantana").


Ah oui?

Frno irgmasi kebonyt i t oromenat kisenocam

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je pensais être le seul à parler breton sur ce forum, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## senor bigote

> Je pensais être le seul à parler breton sur ce forum, ça fait plaisir.


C 'est du Breton pour les jeunes, en verlan

----------


## Ash

> Frno irgmasi kebonyt i t oromenat kisenocam


Oui, mais :
ksdfl dhfùù ezù apque pr frifd dfdsjkfhm  fdjk erhfrzif dhfi

----------


## flbl

> Oui, mais :
> ksdfl dhfùù ezù apque pr frifd dfdsjkfhm  fdjk erhfrzif dhfi


moi aussi je peux taper sur le clavier avec mon front: 

/mode tapofron ON
rfhg jh,nhgfgjkkltfgrvd bvhjh, vhyjk n bgvtfgfc jnkl vb
/mode halte au front ON

et c'est pas drôle du tout, tout en étant totalement HS

----------


## alx

> Sinon, on s'en veut un peu d'avoir mis autant, c'est vrai. 
> Quand on discute on se dit qu'on aurait dû mettre 5 pour le propos.


J'réagis super tard mais c'est pas grave, après je ne fais plus de bruit pendant un moment. Le renotage sauvage de trois ou quatre jeux, ça pourrait pas faire l'objet disons d'une demie page de temps-en-temps? Genre patchs de tests qui ajoutent après coup quelques mots assassins (ou des louanges) en toute mauvaise foi bien assumée.

Avec juste deux trois lignes par jeux, "pour le propos", pour expliquer le revirement (positif ou négatif d'ailleurs)... et ainsi reporter les modifs dans la BDD, qui n'en serait que plus cohérente.

C'est pas forcément glamour à première vue le retournage de veste, mais sincère et bien tourné, ça pourrait être tout à votre honneur.

J'dis ça, vVu qu'avant que ça se mette à se taper le front sur le clavier, ça parlait remplissage en période creuse...

D'ailleurs les guides de jeu, je vote pour. Les tableaux excel de comparaisons d'unités qui remplissent des pages c'est vite gonflant, mais un bon pavé plein de narration essaimée de conseils judicieux, accompagné de quelques encarts "référence papier à avoir sous les yeux en jouant", yabon.

Voilà j'ai fini ma crotte je peux aller dormir sereinement.

----------


## Nono

Les guides de jeu c'est casse-gueule. A mon avis ça ne peut se faire que sur des jeux très populaire, et encore faut-il savoir lesquels.

----------


## Ash

> moi aussi je peux taper sur le clavier avec mon front: 
> 
> /mode tapofron ON
> rfhg jh,nhgfgjkkltfgrvd bvhjh, vhyjk n bgvtfgfc jnkl vb
> /mode halte au front ON
> 
> et c'est pas drôle du tout, tout en étant totalement HS


C'est chauvin un breton...

----------


## le faucheur

Et bien des guides de jeux comme celui realisée par ackboo sur team fortress 2, c'est pas mal du tout je trouve. Moi en tout cas ca me plait bien vu que mes skill sont tout pourris, puis ca comble en ses temps de non nouveautes pc

----------

